# Muslim world in peril for militancy



## Disir

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.

“The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.

The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.

Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”

Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.

“No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”

About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.

“Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”

Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
Muslim world in militancy danger

Good job.


----------



## Lastamender

Disir said:


> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.
> 
> “The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.
> 
> The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.
> 
> Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”
> 
> *Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.*
> 
> “No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”
> 
> About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.
> 
> “Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”
> 
> Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
> Muslim world in militancy danger
> 
> Good job.



Does he know that non-Muslims are not innocents? Ten to one he does.


----------



## Disir

Lastamender said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.
> 
> “The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.
> 
> The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.
> 
> Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”
> 
> *Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.*
> 
> “No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”
> 
> About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.
> 
> “Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”
> 
> Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
> Muslim world in militancy danger
> 
> Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he know that non-Muslims are not innocents? Ten to one he does.
Click to expand...


It's a she.


----------



## Lastamender

Disir said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.
> 
> “The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.
> 
> The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.
> 
> Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”
> 
> *Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.*
> 
> “No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”
> 
> About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.
> 
> “Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”
> 
> Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
> Muslim world in militancy danger
> 
> Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he know that non-Muslims are not innocents? Ten to one he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a she.
Click to expand...


Even worse. Muhammad said women should not be leaders.


----------



## Indeependent

Lastamender said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.
> 
> “The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.
> 
> The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.
> 
> Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”
> 
> *Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.*
> 
> “No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”
> 
> About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.
> 
> “Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”
> 
> Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
> Muslim world in militancy danger
> 
> Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he know that non-Muslims are not innocents? Ten to one he does.
Click to expand...

There are way too many non-Muslims blowing things up all over the world.


----------



## Disir

Lastamender said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.
> 
> “The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.
> 
> The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.
> 
> Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”
> 
> *Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.*
> 
> “No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”
> 
> About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.
> 
> “Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”
> 
> Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
> Muslim world in militancy danger
> 
> Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he know that non-Muslims are not innocents? Ten to one he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a she.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even worse. Muhammad said women should not be leaders.
Click to expand...


Not a place I want to vacation.  Just saying...


----------



## pismoe

Lastamender said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.
> 
> “The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.
> 
> The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.
> 
> Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”
> 
> *Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.*
> 
> “No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”
> 
> About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.
> 
> “Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”
> 
> Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
> Muslim world in militancy danger
> 
> Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he know that non-Muslims are not innocents? Ten to one he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a she.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even worse. Muhammad said women should not be leaders.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------   i am thinking similar , the woman has NO authority Latamender !!


----------



## Disir

And yet, there she is.


----------



## pismoe

Disir said:


> And yet, there she is.


--------------------------------------------------------  well , lets see how her commands work .   Perhaps she won't lose her head Desir !!


----------



## Lastamender

Disir said:


> And yet, there she is.



Don't expect anything to come of it. There is no moderate Islam. Islam intends to dominate the world by any means possible. And these people are doing nothing to stop terror they are saying they will not do it. I don't plan to blow anything up myself, but will it, or them, affect the doctrine of Islam.

No.


----------



## Pogo

Muslim world in peril for militancy 

Is there even such a thing?

Is there a "Christian world"?  A "Buddhist world"?  An "agnostic world"?


----------



## Sunni Man

Lastamender said:


> Even worse. Muhammad said women should not be leaders.


Really??   

Would you please give me the chapter and verse where Muhammad said that.   .....


----------



## Pogo

Lastamender said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, there she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect anything to come of it. There is no moderate Islam. Islam intends to dominate the world by any means possible. And these people are doing nothing to stop terror they are saying they will not do it. I don't plan to blow anything up myself, but will it, or them, affect the doctrine of Islam.
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


Reeeeally.  So you've actually _never heard_ of Sufis and Shiites and Sunnis, let alone the various subdivisions and other madhhabs?  Or are you going with "they all look alike to me"?

Ever heard of Eastern Orthodox Christians?  Or Copts?


----------



## Lastamender

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, there she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect anything to come of it. There is no moderate Islam. Islam intends to dominate the world by any means possible. And these people are doing nothing to stop terror they are saying they will not do it. I don't plan to blow anything up myself, but will it, or them, affect the doctrine of Islam.
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reeeeally.  So you've actually _never heard_ of Sufis and Shiites and Sunnis, let alone the various subdivisions and other madhhabs?  Or are you going with "they all look alike to me"?
> 
> Ever heard of Eastern Orthodox Christians?  Or Copts?
Click to expand...


Of course I have. They all have the same doctrine from the Koran and the Hadith. You will be hard pressed to prove anything different.


----------



## Sunni Man

Lastamender said:


> Even worse. Muhammad said women should not be leaders.


The muslim countries of Pakistan, Indonesia, Turkey, and Senegal, have all had women presidents.

And America has had how many women presidents?    .......


----------



## Lastamender

Pogo

The usual gutless response. If you want to know about Islam all you have to do is ask. First you can tell me what is funny about my reply, It is a fact not a joke. But I have a feeling you could be one.


----------



## Coyote

Lastamender said:


> Pogo
> 
> The usual gutless response. If you want to know about Islam all you have to do is ask. First you can tell me what is funny about my reply, It is a fact not a joke. But I have a feeling you could be one.



Ask who?  I don't think you know that much.


----------



## Lastamender

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo
> 
> The usual gutless response. If you want to know about Islam all you have to do is ask. First you can tell me what is funny about my reply, It is a fact not a joke. But I have a feeling you could be one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask who?  I don't think you know that much.
Click to expand...


I know all that is needed to know about Islam. There is no great mystery or deep spiritual meaning and it is very plain and direct in its doctrine.


----------



## Sunni Man

Lastamender said:


> The usual gutless response.


Speaking of gutless.

When are you going to answer my question?   ......


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.
> 
> “The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.
> 
> The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.
> 
> Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”
> 
> *Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.*
> 
> “No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”
> 
> About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.
> 
> “Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”
> 
> Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
> Muslim world in militancy danger
> 
> Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he know that non-Muslims are not innocents? Ten to one he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a she.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even worse. Muhammad said women should not be leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------   i am thinking similar , the woman has NO authority Latamender !!
Click to expand...


_Prime Ministers_ have "no authority" huh.  

Wiki describes her as "one of the most powerful women in the world".  Not just her own country --- the world.



Sunni Man said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse. Muhammad said women should not be leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> The muslim countries of Pakistan, Indonesia, Turkey, and Senegal, have all had women presidents.
> 
> And America has had how many women presidents?    .......
Click to expand...


In the last quarter-century Sheikh Hasina has been PM twice.  And when she wasn't --- another woman was.


----------



## Lastamender

Here is someone who mentions sects and what they ALL believe.


----------



## Sunni Man

Lastamender said:


> If you want to know about Islam all you have to do is ask.


I get a kick listening to these self proclaimed experts spew their uneducated nonsense about muslims and all things Islamic.   ....       ....


----------



## tinydancer

Disir said:


> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.
> 
> “The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.
> 
> The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.
> 
> Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”
> 
> Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.
> 
> “No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”
> 
> About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.
> 
> “Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”
> 
> Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
> Muslim world in militancy danger
> 
> Good job.


----------



## Pogo

Lastamender said:


> Pogo
> 
> The usual gutless response. If you want to know about Islam all you have to do is ask. First you can tell me what is funny about my reply, It is a fact not a joke. But I have a feeling you could be one.



Oboy!  Another fragile-ego-boi melts down.  
That was easy.  I expect you'll be tweeting about me at 4am then?

What's "funny", aside from your "they all look alike to me" moronity, is your suggestion that Sunnis and Shiites and Sufis are all "the same thing" because Numero Uno can't be bothered.  What's equally funny is your arrogance in claiming to "know all there is about Islam" despite the preceding myopia as well as your running away from your own post 4.


----------



## Lastamender

Now listen why it is explaoned


Sunni Man said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to know about Islam all you have to do is ask.
> 
> 
> 
> I get a kick listening to these self proclaimed experts spew their uneducated nonsense about muslims and all things Islamic.   ....       ....
Click to expand...


There is not much to know. I get a kick out of people trying to defend the indefensible. You are obviously the forums premier apologist.


----------



## Pogo

Sunni Man said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to know about Islam all you have to do is ask.
> 
> 
> 
> I get a kick listening to these self proclaimed experts spew their uneducated nonsense about muslims and all things Islamic.   ....       ....
Click to expand...


Funny that "all you have to do is ask", while all he has to do is not-answer.


----------



## Pogo

Lastamender said:


> Now listen why it is explaoned
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to know about Islam all you have to do is ask.
> 
> 
> 
> I get a kick listening to these self proclaimed experts spew their uneducated nonsense about muslims and all things Islamic.   ....       ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is not much to know. I get a kick out of people trying to defend the indefensible. You are obviously the forums premier apologist.
Click to expand...


Fuck!  I wanted to be that.  I bought a costume and everything.


----------



## Lastamender

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo
> 
> The usual gutless response. If you want to know about Islam all you have to do is ask. First you can tell me what is funny about my reply, It is a fact not a joke. But I have a feeling you could be one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oboy!  Another fragile-ego-boi melts down.
> That was easy.  I expect you'll be tweeting about me at 4am then?
> 
> What's "funny", aside from your "they all look alike to me" moronity, is your suggestion that Sunnis and Shiites and Sufis are all "the same thing" because Numero Uno can't be bothered.  What's equally funny is your arrogance in claiming to "know all there is about Islam" despite the preceding myopia as well as your running away from your own post 4.
Click to expand...


What is more important to know about Islam than it is hateful violent and intent on killing until Islam wins, just as it is written and obligated? And the blatant and obvious progression of Islam using the tactics described in the doctrine.

If you want to know how Muhammad wiped his ass, it is in there. Is that important?


----------



## Pogo

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo
> 
> The usual gutless response. If you want to know about Islam all you have to do is ask. First you can tell me what is funny about my reply, It is a fact not a joke. But I have a feeling you could be one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oboy!  Another fragile-ego-boi melts down.
> That was easy.  I expect you'll be tweeting about me at 4am then?
> 
> What's "funny", aside from your "they all look alike to me" moronity, is your suggestion that Sunnis and Shiites and Sufis are all "the same thing" because Numero Uno can't be bothered.  What's equally funny is your arrogance in claiming to "know all there is about Islam" despite the preceding myopia as well as your running away from your own post 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is more important to know about Islam than it is hateful violent and intent on killing until Islam wins, just as it is written and obligated? And the blatant and obvious progression of Islam using the tactics described in the doctrine.
> 
> If you want to know how Muhammad wiped his ass, it is in there. Is that important?
Click to expand...


Ah.  So you're a sock for healthmyths  -- the guy who actually started a thread on the burning issue of which hand O'bama wipes his ass with?

I knew this was gonna be a good show.


----------



## Lastamender

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo
> 
> The usual gutless response. If you want to know about Islam all you have to do is ask. First you can tell me what is funny about my reply, It is a fact not a joke. But I have a feeling you could be one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oboy!  Another fragile-ego-boi melts down.
> That was easy.  I expect you'll be tweeting about me at 4am then?
> 
> What's "funny", aside from your "they all look alike to me" moronity, is your suggestion that Sunnis and Shiites and Sufis are all "the same thing" because Numero Uno can't be bothered.  What's equally funny is your arrogance in claiming to "know all there is about Islam" despite the preceding myopia as well as your running away from your own post 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is more important to know about Islam than it is hateful violent and intent on killing until Islam wins, just as it is written and obligated? And the blatant and obvious progression of Islam using the tactics described in the doctrine.
> 
> If you want to know how Muhammad wiped his ass, it is in there. Is that important?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah.  So you're a sock for healthmyths  -- the guy who actually started a thread on the burning issue of which hand O'bama wipes his ass with?
> 
> I knew this was gonna be a good show.
Click to expand...


Why don't you try the topic? We are talking about Islam. What is the most important thing to know about Islam in your opinion?


----------



## Disir

Pogo said:


> Muslim world in peril for militancy
> 
> Is there even such a thing?
> 
> Is there a "Christian world"?  A "Buddhist world"?  An "agnostic world"?



Yes. Well,  probably not agnostic.  

In my own world view there are no divisions such as that. If I ran the world, AND I am working on taking it over, we would not have this. Unfortunately, my world view isn't the only one out there. I know, it's a bummer.  No one took that harder than myself.


----------



## Disir

pismoe said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, there she is.
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------  well , lets see how her commands work .   Perhaps she won't lose her head Desir !!
Click to expand...


Perhaps.


----------



## Correll

Disir said:


> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.
> 
> “The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.
> 
> The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.
> 
> Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”
> 
> Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.
> 
> “No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”
> 
> About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.
> 
> “Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”
> 
> Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
> Muslim world in militancy danger
> 
> Good job.




SHe admits that the whole Muslim world is in danger of becoming "militant" and yet whines about "harassment"?


Here is my position. I wish her luck, and want to keep their problems from being my problem.

Ban Third World Immigration.


----------



## Correll

Disir said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim world in peril for militancy
> 
> Is there even such a thing?
> 
> Is there a "Christian world"?  A "Buddhist world"?  An "agnostic world"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Well,  probably not agnostic.
> 
> In my own world view there are no divisions such as that. If I ran the world, AND I am working on taking it over, we would not have this. Unfortunately, my world view isn't the only one out there. I know, it's a bummer.  No one took that harder than myself.
Click to expand...



SUch divisions are real. If you ran the world, they would still be there.

Cario is not Dallas. Pretending otherwise won't make it so.


----------



## pismoe

Correll said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.
> 
> “The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.
> 
> The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.
> 
> Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”
> Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.
> 
> “No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”
> 
> About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.
> 
> “Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”
> 
> Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
> Muslim world in militancy danger
> 
> Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHe admits that the whole Muslim world is in danger of becoming "militant" and yet whines about "harassment"?
> 
> 
> Here is my position. I wish her luck, and want to keep their problems from being my problem.
> 
> Ban Third World Immigration.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------------------   i add , ban ALL immigration .    One  EXAMPLE of WHY is that First world English want more gun control when they get to the USA .    All immigrants are is problems when they get  to the USA as many of them start to agitate for what they had .


----------



## pismoe

Sunni Man said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to know about Islam all you have to do is ask.
> 
> 
> 
> I get a kick listening to these self proclaimed experts spew their uneducated nonsense about muslims and all things Islamic.   ....       ....
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------   its easy to see the work of 'islam' from its invention as they invaded Spain about 1400 years ago .   Plus USA first war was against 'muslims' because muslims thought they had the Right  [from 'allah' }  to piracy on American shipping .   Plus see what muslim refugee invaders are doing in Europe today ..   Plus see muslims at 'charlie hebdo' , at 'orlando pulse' , at 'san berbadino' , at the 'ariana grande' concert for little girls , see the Trade Tower attacks and much more violence , murder and mayhem caused by muslims and 'islam'  Sunni !!


----------



## Pogo

Disir said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim world in peril for militancy
> 
> Is there even such a thing?
> 
> Is there a "Christian world"?  A "Buddhist world"?  An "agnostic world"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Well,  probably not agnostic.
> 
> In my own world view there are no divisions such as that. If I ran the world, AND I am working on taking it over, we would not have this. Unfortunately, my world view isn't the only one out there. I know, it's a bummer.  No one took that harder than myself.
Click to expand...


Well you got my vote.  
That is, as long as you're for protecting our natural racehorses.


----------



## Sunni Man

pismoe said:


> Plus USA first war was against 'muslims' because muslims thought they had the Right  [from 'allah' }  to piracy on American shipping .


I am always amused when people bring up the muslim pirates. 

Fact is, they were pirates, plundering for treasure, not trying to convert people and spread religion. Heck during that time period, France, England, and Spain, which were Christian countries, all sponsored pirates against other countries and shared in the loot.

Another fact that is purposely left out of the narrative, is that muslim Morocco was the first nation to recognize America as a new country and set up diplomatic relations, which are still in force today and have never been broken.   ......


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.
> 
> “The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.
> 
> The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.
> 
> Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”
> Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.
> 
> “No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”
> 
> About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.
> 
> “Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”
> 
> Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
> Muslim world in militancy danger
> 
> Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHe admits that the whole Muslim world is in danger of becoming "militant" and yet whines about "harassment"?
> 
> 
> Here is my position. I wish her luck, and want to keep their problems from being my problem.
> 
> Ban Third World Immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------   i add , ban ALL immigration .    One  EXAMPLE of WHY is that First world English want more gun control when they get to the USA .    All immigrants are is problems when they get  to the USA as many of them start to agitate for what they had .
Click to expand...


Interesting.  I suspect these guys would agree.




​Mayhaps the Aztecs and Arawaks would agree by now that "all immigrants are is problems".
And the Picts and Celts. In their own syntax of course.
And the Basques.
And the Maori.
And the Inuit.


----------



## pismoe

Sunni Man said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus USA first war was against 'muslims' because muslims thought they had the Right  [from 'allah' }  to piracy on American shipping .
> 
> 
> 
> I am always amused when people bring up the muslim pirates.
> 
> Fact is, they were pirates, plundering for treasure, not trying to convert people and spread religion. Heck during that time period, France, England, and Spain, which were Christian countries, all sponsored pirates against other countries and shared in the loot.
> 
> Another fact that is purposely left out of the narrative, is that muslim Morocco was the first nation to recognize America as a new country and set up diplomatic relations, which are still in force today and have never been broken.   ......
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------------------------   barbary pirates were working with the blessings of 'allah' same as the muslim murderers that flew jets into the Trade Towers or the muslims that invaded Spain 1400 years ago or the muslims that murdered and burnt Fahrkunda a few years ago  Sunni .  -----------------   and thats all fine , we had the war , cleaned up the Trade Towers but NOW , well its time to keep muslims numbers LOW in the USA and keep them where they belong  Sunni


----------



## pismoe

killing of Fahrkunda in a normal everyday muslim village ,   ---   The Killing of Farkhunda  ---


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus USA first war was against 'muslims' because muslims thought they had the Right  [from 'allah' }  to piracy on American shipping .
> 
> 
> 
> I am always amused when people bring up the muslim pirates.
> 
> Fact is, they were pirates, plundering for treasure, not trying to convert people and spread religion. Heck during that time period, France, England, and Spain, which were Christian countries, all sponsored pirates against other countries and shared in the loot.
> 
> Another fact that is purposely left out of the narrative, is that muslim Morocco was the first nation to recognize America as a new country and set up diplomatic relations, which are still in force today and have never been broken.   ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------   barbary pirates were working with the blessings of 'allah' same as the muslim murderers that flew jets into the Trade Towers or the muslims that invaded Spain 1400 years ago or the muslims that murdered and burnt Fahrkunda a few years ago  Sunni .  -----------------   and thats all fine , we had the war , cleaned up the Trade Towers but NOW , well its time to keep muslims numbers LOW in the USA and keep them where they belong  Sunni
Click to expand...


Really.  Allah hisself came down and "blessed" them, did he?  Took time out from his busy schedule to bless some _pirates_?  What a guy.  Arrrr.

Got news for ya.  Jesus "blessed" way more than pirates.  Wars, mass genocides, slave trafficking, burning people alive or pouring molted lead down their throats, you name it.  Took time from His busy schedule too to come down and bless Hitler.  He told us so.  Not to mention the Old Testicle where in true Bob Dylian fashion everybody must get stoned.

Yanno Buddha is "blessing" his flock of aggressors in Thailand right now.  Against Muslims.  Can't sit on his buddt and let Jeebus and Al have ALL the "blessings".

It's always sump'm.  Humans never run out of mythological crutches for their own monstrosities.
And they count on gullibles like you to let them do it.


----------



## pismoe

as the 'ambasodor of some muslim state explained to Jefferson when there was a meeting in Europe .   We muslims have the ;right' to piracy because you infidels are infidels and this 'right' is given to us by our 'profet' , prophet .   ---   Thomas Jefferson’s Struggle with Islamic Brutality  ---


----------



## pismoe

the pertinent info is in paragraphs 4 and 5 as to WHY the muslims have the Prophet given  'right' to piracy of ALL infidel shipping as explained by muslim Ambassador of Tripoli 'abd al rahman' and explained to Thomas Jefferson .


----------



## pismoe

Shores of TRIPOLI ---  To the shores of Tripoli - Apr 27, 1805 - HISTORY.com  ---


----------



## Disir

Correll said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim world in peril for militancy
> 
> Is there even such a thing?
> 
> Is there a "Christian world"?  A "Buddhist world"?  An "agnostic world"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Well,  probably not agnostic.
> 
> In my own world view there are no divisions such as that. If I ran the world, AND I am working on taking it over, we would not have this. Unfortunately, my world view isn't the only one out there. I know, it's a bummer.  No one took that harder than myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SUch divisions are real. If you ran the world, they would still be there.
> 
> Cario is not Dallas. Pretending otherwise won't make it so.
Click to expand...


Don't underestimate my ability to be a supreme dictator.  My inner child is a control freak.

When I get up and walk outside into the big bad world, my view is solely that the other person I encounter is human...and sometimes that one is hard as hell-if not impossible.  I don't have the luxury of politicizing people.

That said, being cognizant of different world views is not equal to acceptance. As the Supreme Dictator of the World........I have a limit on the love, peace and chicken grease vibe.  You can be open minded but not so open minded that your brain falls out.

Thus, Cairo is absolutely not Dallas. There is no pretense.

Right now there is a focus on sovereignty and money.  Inside many of these countries are people that have families, friends, jobs and at different times had as close to secularism as you can get in these areas. There are nightclubs and bars in Cairo.  Whether or not you realize it there are a lot of people caught in the middle. Proxy wars between Saudi Arabia and Iran, and larger proxy wars between Russia and the US (formerly Britain), have been playing out for what feels like an eternity.

And we send money via taxes.

So, the message currently being sent is kill it or face economic sanctions, no US tax dollars, and the loss of sovereignty.  It may be the only opportunity that shows itself for another 20 years. Hence, "and the government can continue the pace of development". Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina is simply acknowledging there is a problem and putting people on notice.  That is not an altogether bad thing.

There are a lot of awesome things to see and experience in these countries but I'm a female. I refuse to spend free time and money in a place where that is a life and death issue.  I am not alone in that.


----------



## pismoe

muslim reasoning as to WHY it was a muslims religious duty to attack American shipping using piracy  .   The reasoning was religious and is spoken about in the 'koran' as the RIGHT given by the 'PROHET and is written in the 'koran' .     This was explained to THOMAS JEFFERSON by the 'ambassador of tripoli ' a muslim named 'abd al rahman' .  ---   see commentary in this link about 8 paragraphs down in the article on this link as to WHY muslims had the 'right' to piracy and to make slaves of Americans and ALL non muslims .  .  ---   Tough-guy Thomas Jefferson crushed Muslim terrorists  ---   pirating , enemy and warring muslims were crushed at that time and its time to do it again .


----------



## Lastamender

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.
> 
> “The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.
> 
> The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.
> 
> Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”
> Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.
> 
> “No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”
> 
> About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.
> 
> “Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”
> 
> Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
> Muslim world in militancy danger
> 
> Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHe admits that the whole Muslim world is in danger of becoming "militant" and yet whines about "harassment"?
> 
> 
> Here is my position. I wish her luck, and want to keep their problems from being my problem.
> 
> Ban Third World Immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------   i add , ban ALL immigration .    One  EXAMPLE of WHY is that First world English want more gun control when they get to the USA .    All immigrants are is problems when they get  to the USA as many of them start to agitate for what they had .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I suspect these guys would agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Mayhaps the Aztecs and Arawaks would agree by now that "all immigrants are is problems".
> And the Picts and Celts. In their own syntax of course.
> And the Basques.
> And the Maori.
> And the Inuit.
Click to expand...


What a piss poor kind of excuse is that for putting up with terror today?


----------



## pismoe

yeah , the  boneheads figure that there must be payback and i'm thiking that payback may happen seeing the namby pambiness of the WEST and MAYBE the USA .    Thing is though  , that if my thinking is correct its going to be the next generation of Americans that are going to be paying the bill .


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.
> 
> “The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.
> 
> The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.
> 
> Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”
> Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.
> 
> “No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”
> 
> About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.
> 
> “Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”
> 
> Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
> Muslim world in militancy danger
> 
> Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHe admits that the whole Muslim world is in danger of becoming "militant" and yet whines about "harassment"?
> 
> 
> Here is my position. I wish her luck, and want to keep their problems from being my problem.
> 
> Ban Third World Immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------   i add , ban ALL immigration .    One  EXAMPLE of WHY is that First world English want more gun control when they get to the USA .    All immigrants are is problems when they get  to the USA as many of them start to agitate for what they had .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I suspect these guys would agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Mayhaps the Aztecs and Arawaks would agree by now that "all immigrants are is problems".
> And the Picts and Celts. In their own syntax of course.
> And the Basques.
> And the Maori.
> And the Inuit.
Click to expand...



Your point is well taken. Unrestricted immigration does not serve the interests of those already living in a land.


Good point. 

Ban Third World Immigration. Limit First World Immigration.

Or we might end up like those poor indians.


----------



## pismoe

Sunni Man said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus USA first war was against 'muslims' because muslims thought they had the Right  [from 'allah' }  to piracy on American shipping .
> 
> 
> 
> I am always amused when people bring up the muslim pirates.
> 
> Fact is, they were pirates, plundering for treasure, not trying to convert people and spread religion. Heck during that time period, France, England, and Spain, which were Christian countries, all sponsored pirates against other countries and shared in the loot.
> 
> Another fact that is purposely left out of the narrative, is that muslim Morocco was the first nation to recognize America as a new country and set up diplomatic relations, which are still in force today and have never been broken.   ......
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   morrocco , what the heck is morocco anyway  ??  Most significant thing about 'morrocco' is that  James Cagney' mighta hung around 'morrocco' .   And nowadays 'morroco' probably gets some kind of aid from the USA ,


----------



## pismoe

and in 2015 'morocco' got 84,million of MY USA money in aid of some type .  Thats if i am reading this linked neat site correctly .  ---    FAE: Dashboard   ---  .   That for 2015 because numbers for 2016 are not fully compiled yet .  Check it out and correct me if i am incorrect Please .


----------



## Sunni Man

pismoe said:


> morrocco , what the heck is morocco anyway  ??  Most significant thing about 'morrocco' is that  James Cagney' mighta hung around 'morrocco' .   And nowadays 'morroco' probably gets some kind of aid from the USA ,


You might consider doing a little research on the relationship between the U.S. and Morocco.

Morocco has been a steadfast strategic partner and close ally in the N African region for over two centuries.   .....


----------



## pismoe

well , why don't you just tell me what they do , whatever it is it currently costs ME 84 million dollars for the year 2015  Sunni .


----------



## pismoe

i would guess that morocco is about as usefull as 'dicko markovics' little country [whats its name] in europe that wants to join or has joined nato  Sunni .


----------



## Sunni Man

pismoe said:


> well , why don't you just tell me what they do , whatever it is it currently costs ME 84 million dollars for the year 2015  Sunni .


I'm not doing your homework for you Pismoe.

If you want to live in ignorance on the subject.

That is your prerogative.   .....


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> well , why don't you just tell me what they do , whatever it is it currently costs ME 84 million dollars for the year 2015  Sunni .



YOU're being taxed 84 million buckos?  Might want to find a different accountant.


----------



## pismoe

thats my 84 million American dollars going to some moroccan nuslim beggars  for no reason thats important to me Pogo !!


----------



## pismoe

Sunni Man said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> well , why don't you just tell me what they do , whatever it is it currently costs ME 84 million dollars for the year 2015  Sunni .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not doing your homework for you Pismoe.
> 
> If you want to live in ignorance on the subject.
> 
> That is your prerogative.   .....
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------------------------   when morocco becomes important i might check them out same as i informed you guys why Thomas Jefferson had to kick muslim azz a couple hundred years ago during the 'barbary' wars  Sunni ..    Until then , morocco just ain't important except to . maybe James Cagney  fans  Sunni .


----------



## Pogo

Lastamender said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.
> 
> “The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.
> 
> The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.
> 
> Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”
> 
> *Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.*
> 
> “No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”
> 
> About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.
> 
> “Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”
> 
> Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
> Muslim world in militancy danger
> 
> Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he know that non-Muslims are not innocents? Ten to one he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a she.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even worse. Muhammad said women should not be leaders.
Click to expand...


Whelp ---- let's check in on JustHadABender and see if he's come up with anything yet after spotting him two days.

Perhaps he was thinking of this....?

Crafty ol' Mohammed ---- writing under another name.......


----------



## pismoe

and in response to Pogo but Sunni brought the subject up .  Concerning the 'barbary wars' the pertinent info can be found in paragraphs 4 and 5 of this linked article .   muslim reasoning for acceptable piracy of American and ALL other shipping by infidels comes from 'mohammad' as written in the 'koran'  . As told to Thomas Jefferson by muslim ambassador of 'tripoli' --- ABD AL RAHMAN --- .   ---   Thomas Jefferson’s Struggle with Islamic Brutality   ---   main thing is that according to 'mohammad' , piracy , slavery by muslims is acceptable islamic practice .


----------



## pismoe

and another link , pertinent info is down at about paragraph number 7 and 8 ,  ---   Tough-guy Thomas Jefferson crushed Muslim terrorists   ---


----------



## Lastamender

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.
> 
> “The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.
> 
> The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.
> 
> Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”
> 
> *Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.*
> 
> “No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”
> 
> About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.
> 
> “Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”
> 
> Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
> Muslim world in militancy danger
> 
> Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he know that non-Muslims are not innocents? Ten to one he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a she.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even worse. Muhammad said women should not be leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp ---- let's check in on JustHadABender and see if he's come up with anything yet after spotting him two days.
> 
> Perhaps he was thinking of this....?
> 
> Crafty ol' Mohammed ---- writing under another name.......
Click to expand...


You have a question to answer. Do you want me to repeat it? And you will never catch me calling Muhammad stupid.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Indeependent said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.
> 
> “The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.
> 
> The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.
> 
> Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”
> 
> *Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.*
> 
> “No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”
> 
> About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.
> 
> “Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”
> 
> Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
> Muslim world in militancy danger
> 
> Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite Hasina's sales pi
> 
> Does he know that non-Muslims are not innocents? Ten to one he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are way too many non-Muslims blowing things up all over the world.
Click to expand...

Despite Ms. Hasina's sales pitch for foreign aid to her rathole country, things that contain Muslims deserve to be blown up.


----------



## Pogo

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday said the Muslim Ummah was facing danger and crisis as some people chose the wrong path of militancy.
> 
> “The whole Muslim Ummah has got trapped in danger due to some people's move to take a confusing path [of militancy]. We won't allow militancy and terrorism to be active in our country,” she said.
> 
> The PM was inaugurating the Hajj Programme-2017 at the Hajj Camp in the city's Ashkona.
> 
> Some people were misusing Islam by killing innocent people in the name of the religion, she said. “As a result, innocent Muslims across the world are facing harassment and even losing their lives.”
> 
> *Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) also said Islam is the religion of peace and there is no scope in Islam for killing innocent people, Hasina told the programme.*
> 
> “No one has the right to kill innocent people; the almighty Allah will give the last verdict. Why can't they keep confidence and trust in Him?”
> 
> About suicidal attempts by militants, she said Islam never permits taking own life.
> 
> “Islam never said one would go to heaven by committing suicide. Some people are creating this confusion...we don't want our people to take this confusing path.”
> 
> Terming hajjis the guests of Allah, Hasina urged them to pray for Bangladesh so that people can live in peace and the government can continue the pace of development.
> Muslim world in militancy danger
> 
> Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he know that non-Muslims are not innocents? Ten to one he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a she.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even worse. Muhammad said women should not be leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp ---- let's check in on JustHadABender and see if he's come up with anything yet after spotting him two days.
> 
> Perhaps he was thinking of this....?
> 
> Crafty ol' Mohammed ---- writing under another name.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a question to answer. Do you want me to repeat it? And you will never catch me calling Muhammad stupid.
Click to expand...


Apparently what we'll never catch you doing is backing up your own assertion.

​


----------



## Lastamender

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does he know that non-Muslims are not innocents? Ten to one he does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a she.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even worse. Muhammad said women should not be leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp ---- let's check in on JustHadABender and see if he's come up with anything yet after spotting him two days.
> 
> Perhaps he was thinking of this....?
> 
> Crafty ol' Mohammed ---- writing under another name.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a question to answer. Do you want me to repeat it? And you will never catch me calling Muhammad stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently what we'll never catch you doing is backing up your own assertion.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


It is apparent you will not discuss Islam because you have nothing that disputes what I have said. Answer the question. Here is one more. Can you tell me one thing positive for non-Muslims in Islam?


----------



## Pogo

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a she.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse. Muhammad said women should not be leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp ---- let's check in on JustHadABender and see if he's come up with anything yet after spotting him two days.
> 
> Perhaps he was thinking of this....?
> 
> Crafty ol' Mohammed ---- writing under another name.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a question to answer. Do you want me to repeat it? And you will never catch me calling Muhammad stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently what we'll never catch you doing is backing up your own assertion.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is apparent you will not discuss Islam because you have nothing that disputes what I have said. Answer the question. Here is one more. Can you tell me one thing positive for non-Muslims in Islam?
Click to expand...


Ain't my job to dispute an assertion you haven't propped up, Hunior.  Burden of proof is _yours_.

Your last sentence doesn't even make sense.  Go learn to English.


----------



## Lastamender

Funny you can't answer a thing. Should I make the questions easier? You have nothing to say that changes one thing I have said about Islam. Only conclusion anyone can come to .

Enjoy your fail, you can go now. You do not intend to contribute what would be lies anyway, right?


----------



## Lastamender

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse. Muhammad said women should not be leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp ---- let's check in on JustHadABender and see if he's come up with anything yet after spotting him two days.
> 
> Perhaps he was thinking of this....?
> 
> Crafty ol' Mohammed ---- writing under another name.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a question to answer. Do you want me to repeat it? And you will never catch me calling Muhammad stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently what we'll never catch you doing is backing up your own assertion.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is apparent you will not discuss Islam because you have nothing that disputes what I have said. Answer the question. Here is one more. Can you tell me one thing positive for non-Muslims in Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ain't my job to dispute an assertion you haven't propped up, Hunior.  Burden of proof is _yours_.
> 
> Your last sentence doesn't even make sense.  Go learn to English.
Click to expand...


Right after you learn to read it. I'll explain, listen closely, what in Islam is positive for non-Muslims?


----------



## Indeependent

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse. Muhammad said women should not be leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp ---- let's check in on JustHadABender and see if he's come up with anything yet after spotting him two days.
> 
> Perhaps he was thinking of this....?
> 
> Crafty ol' Mohammed ---- writing under another name.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a question to answer. Do you want me to repeat it? And you will never catch me calling Muhammad stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently what we'll never catch you doing is backing up your own assertion.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is apparent you will not discuss Islam because you have nothing that disputes what I have said. Answer the question. Here is one more. Can you tell me one thing positive for non-Muslims in Islam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ain't my job to dispute an assertion you haven't propped up, Hunior.  Burden of proof is _yours_.
> 
> Your last sentence doesn't even make sense.  Go learn to English.
Click to expand...

Convert...or pay a tax to live...or die...yep!


----------



## pismoe

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a she.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse. Muhammad said women should not be leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp ---- let's check in on JustHadABender and see if he's come up with anything yet after spotting him two days.
> 
> Perhaps he was thinking of this....?
> 
> Crafty ol' Mohammed ---- writing under another name.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a question to answer. Do you want me to repeat it? And you will never catch me calling Muhammad stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently what we'll never catch you doing is backing up your own assertion.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is apparent you will not discuss Islam because you have nothing that disputes what I have said. Answer the question. Here is one more. Can you tell me one thing positive for non-Muslims in Islam?
Click to expand...


----------



## pismoe

Pogo doesn't want an honest  conversation or discussion about 'islam' or muslims .    He just wants to make statements about 'islam' to  further islamic approved propaganda about the murderous Religion of Peace .


----------



## Lastamender

pismoe said:


> Pogo doesn't want an honest  conversation or discussion about 'islam' or muslims .    He just wants to make statements about 'islam' to  further islamic approved propaganda about the murderous Religion of Peace .



It could be he is afraid someone will call him a bigot if he agrees. Priorities virtual popularity verses admitting the truth and help save the world from this madness.

The first is his priority.


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> Pogo doesn't want an honest  conversation or discussion about 'islam' or muslims .    He just wants to make statements about 'islam' to  further islamic approved propaganda about the murderous Religion of Peace .



Actually that's what post 4 did.  We're still waiting for him to put some meat on those bones.  Three days later.

We sit, and we wait.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Now me, I don't make assertions unless I already know I can back 'em up.  You can kinda see why.


----------



## Indeependent

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo doesn't want an honest  conversation or discussion about 'islam' or muslims .    He just wants to make statements about 'islam' to  further islamic approved propaganda about the murderous Religion of Peace .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's what post 4 did.  We're still waiting for him to put some meat on those bones.  Three days later.
> 
> We sit, and we wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now me, I don't make assertions unless I already know I can back 'em up.  You can kinda see why.
Click to expand...

Another Liberal from Entertainment Land ignoring reality...what a shock.


----------



## Pogo

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo doesn't want an honest  conversation or discussion about 'islam' or muslims .    He just wants to make statements about 'islam' to  further islamic approved propaganda about the murderous Religion of Peace .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's what post 4 did.  We're still waiting for him to put some meat on those bones.  Three days later.
> 
> We sit, and we wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now me, I don't make assertions unless I already know I can back 'em up.  You can kinda see why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Liberal from Entertainment Land ignoring reality...what a shock.
Click to expand...



Yyyyyyeah uhhh..  post 4?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





We'll check back next week.  Maybe the proctology results will be in by then.


----------



## pismoe

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo doesn't want an honest  conversation or discussion about 'islam' or muslims .    He just wants to make statements about 'islam' to  further islamic approved propaganda about the murderous Religion of Peace .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's what post 4 did.  We're still waiting for him to put some meat on those bones.  Three days later.
> 
> We sit, and we wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now me, I don't make assertions unless I already know I can back 'em up.  You can kinda see why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Liberal from Entertainment Land ignoring reality...what a shock.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------------------------------   agree INDEE , course Pogo and some other people , mods perhaps , probably are muslim and are part of the 'fifth column' that has been growing in the west and in the USA  Indeependent .


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo doesn't want an honest  conversation or discussion about 'islam' or muslims .    He just wants to make statements about 'islam' to  further islamic approved propaganda about the murderous Religion of Peace .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's what post 4 did.  We're still waiting for him to put some meat on those bones.  Three days later.
> 
> We sit, and we wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now me, I don't make assertions unless I already know I can back 'em up.  You can kinda see why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another Liberal from Entertainment Land ignoring reality...what a shock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------   agree INDEE , course Pogo and some other people , mods perhaps , probably are muslim and are part of the 'fifth column' that has been growing in the west and in the USA  Indeependent .
Click to expand...


If we were --- we'd be able to back up what we assert about Mohammed.  Wouldn't we.


----------



## Lastamender

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo doesn't want an honest  conversation or discussion about 'islam' or muslims .    He just wants to make statements about 'islam' to  further islamic approved propaganda about the murderous Religion of Peace .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's what post 4 did.  We're still waiting for him to put some meat on those bones.  Three days later.
> 
> We sit, and we wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now me, I don't make assertions unless I already know I can back 'em up.  You can kinda see why.
Click to expand...




> Sahih Bukhari (88:219) - _"Never will succeed such a nation as makes a woman their ruler." _





> Sahih Bukhari (48:826) - Women have a deficiency of intelligence, meaning that their decisions will not be comparable to a man's.



Would you like more of Islams opinion on women?
Islam and a Woman's Place


----------



## Lastamender

I see Pogo thinks this is funny. What is funny is his complete lack of rebuttal.


----------



## pismoe

honest discussion and conversation concerning islam and muslims is impossible for the libs .


----------



## Lastamender

pismoe said:


> honest discussion and conversation concerning islam and muslims is impossible for the libs .



I think honesty about anything is a liberal no no.


----------



## Pogo

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo doesn't want an honest  conversation or discussion about 'islam' or muslims .    He just wants to make statements about 'islam' to  further islamic approved propaganda about the murderous Religion of Peace .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's what post 4 did.  We're still waiting for him to put some meat on those bones.  Three days later.
> 
> We sit, and we wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now me, I don't make assertions unless I already know I can back 'em up.  You can kinda see why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (88:219) - _"Never will succeed such a nation as makes a woman their ruler." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (48:826) - Women have a deficiency of intelligence, meaning that their decisions will not be comparable to a man's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like more of Islams opinion on women?
> Islam and a Woman's Place
Click to expand...


Cornered to substantiate his claim about Mohammed he quotes not Mohammed, not the Qur'an but bails out with ----
--- TROP.  

Hey, why not get an assessment of the prospects of the  Boston Red Sox from a Wankees fan while you're at it.  Why not endeavor to learn what the Jewish faith is about from Adoilf Hitler.  What a maroon.

Nothing like a credible source huh.  What's that?  You have no clue what "credible source" means?  Yeah you just demonstrated that.

Wanna see one?  Roll tape.

>>  The ordinary Muslim believes, as seriously as the ordinary Jew or Christian, that Adam was God's primary creation and that Eve was made from Adam's rib. While this myth has obvious rootage in the Yahwist's account of creation in Genesis 2:18-24,* it has no basis whatever in the Qur'an*, which in the context of human creation speaks always in completely egalitarian terms.  In none of the thirty or so passages that describe the creation of humanity (designated by generic terms such as a_n-nas, al-insan, _and _bashar_) by God in a variety of ways is there any statement that could be interpreted as  asserting or suggesting that man was created prior to woman or that woman was created from man. In fact, there are some passages that could from a purely grammatical/linguistic point of view—be interpreted as stating that the first creation
(_nafs in wahidatin_) was feminine not masculine.

The Qur'an notwithstanding, Muslims believe that _Hawwa_' (the Hebrew/Arabic counterpart of Eve), who incidentally is never mentioned in the Qur'an, was created from the "crooked" rib of Adam, who is believed 45 to be the first human being created by God. Here it needs to be mentioned that the term _Adam _is not an Arabic term but a Hebrew one meaning "of the soil" (from _adarnah_, "the soil"). The Hebrew term Adam functions generally as a collective noun referring to the human (species) rather than to a male human being. 4   In the Qur'an also the term _Adam _refers, in twenty-one cases out of twenty-five,' to humanity. Here it is of interest to note that though the term _Adam _mostly does not refer to a particular human being, it does refer to human beings in a particular way.

...  Not only does the Qur'an make it clear that than and woman stand _absolutely equal_ in the sight of God, but also that they are "members" and "protectors" of each other. In other words, the Qur'an does not create a hierarchy in which men are placed above women (as they are by many formulators of the Christian tradition), nor does it pit men against women in an adversary relationship. They are created as equal creatures of a universal, just, and merciful God whose pleasure it is that they live in harmony and in righteousness— together.

...  While Muslims through the centuries have interpreted SurahAn-Nisa':34 as giving them _unequivocal mastery over women, a linguistically and philosophically/theologically accurate interpretation 9f this passage would lead to radically different conclusions. In simple words what this passage is saying is that since only women can bear children (which is not to say either that all women should bear children or that women's sole function is _to_ bear children) — a function whose importance in the survival of any community cannot be questioned—they should not have the additional obligation of being breadwinners while they perform this function. Thus during the period of a woman's childbearing, the function of breadwinning must be performed by men (not just husbands) in the Muslim ummah. Reflection on this Queanic passage shows that the division of functions mandated here is designed to ensure justice in the community as a whole. <<
---- _The Islamic Tradition: Sources and Interpretation_, subsection of "Muslim Women and Post-Patriarchl Islam" by Riffat Hassan
​
Sorry Riffat Hassan is not a bloggist sitting on her ass in Florida running out monster stories for the gullible who believe everything they read on the internets.  She's an internationally acclaimed theologian, Qur'an scholar and teacher born in Pakistan who's been doing this since the 1960s and currently a Professor of Religious Studies.  And she's got a lot more than I've excerpted here.

Those are called "qualifications".


----------



## Pogo

Lastamender said:


> I see Pogo thinks this is funny. What is funny is his complete lack of rebuttal.



I think I mentioned this but --- you need to go lern howe to reed.

Wassamatta, not long enough?  Wanna see another credible source?

​
Oh yeah here's a help-guide: Credible Source ("KRED-ih-ble SORSS") -- a source who actually knows what (s)he's talking about.


----------



## pismoe

fotunately , I do not get my information on muslims and islam from Pogo or other muslims or possible muslims .  I gather most of my info on muslims simply by keeping my eyes and ears open and by following current and historic news accounts of muslim murder , mayhem and atrocities all around the world .  [its an everyday happening]  Plus their history of invasion , murder , mayhem is easy for anyone to see and learn about .


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> fotunately , I do not get my information on muslims and islam from Pogo or other muslims or possible muslims .  I gather most of my info on muslims simply by keeping my eyes and ears open and by following current and historic news accounts of muslim murder , mayhem and atrocities all around the world .  [its an everyday happening]  Plus their history of invasion , murder , mayhem is easy for anyone to see and learn about .



Exactly.  Actually there's a much shorter way of saying that --- it looks like this:


----------



## Lastamender

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo doesn't want an honest  conversation or discussion about 'islam' or muslims .    He just wants to make statements about 'islam' to  further islamic approved propaganda about the murderous Religion of Peace .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's what post 4 did.  We're still waiting for him to put some meat on those bones.  Three days later.
> 
> We sit, and we wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now me, I don't make assertions unless I already know I can back 'em up.  You can kinda see why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (88:219) - _"Never will succeed such a nation as makes a woman their ruler." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (48:826) - Women have a deficiency of intelligence, meaning that their decisions will not be comparable to a man's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like more of Islams opinion on women?
> Islam and a Woman's Place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cornered to substantiate his claim about Mohammed he quotes not Mohammed, not the Qur'an but bails out with ----
> --- TROP.
> 
> Hey, why not get an assessment of the prospects of the  Boston Red Sox from a Wankees fan while you're at it.  Why not endeavor to learn what the Jewish faith is about from Adoilf Hitler.  What a maroon.
> 
> Nothing like a credible source huh.  What's that?  You have no clue what "credible source" means?  Yeah you just demonstrated that.
> 
> Wanna see one?  Roll tape.
> 
> >>  The ordinary Muslim believes, as seriously as the ordinary Jew or Christian, that Adam was God's primary creation and that Eve was made from Adam's rib. While this myth has obvious rootage in the Yahwist's account of creation in Genesis 2:18-24,* it has no basis whatever in the Qur'an*, which in the context of human creation speaks always in completely egalitarian terms.  In none of the thirty or so passages that describe the creation of humanity (designated by generic terms such as a_n-nas, al-insan, _and _bashar_) by God in a variety of ways is there any statement that could be interpreted as  asserting or suggesting that man was created prior to woman or that woman was created from man. In fact, there are some passages that could from a purely grammatical/linguistic point of view—be interpreted as stating that the first creation
> (_nafs in wahidatin_) was feminine not masculine.
> 
> The Qur'an notwithstanding, Muslims believe that _Hawwa_' (the Hebrew/Arabic counterpart of Eve), who incidentally is never mentioned in the Qur'an, was created from the "crooked" rib of Adam, who is believed 45 to be the first human being created by God. Here it needs to be mentioned that the term _Adam _is not an Arabic term but a Hebrew one meaning "of the soil" (from _adarnah_, "the soil"). The Hebrew term Adam functions generally as a collective noun referring to the human (species) rather than to a male human being. 4   In the Qur'an also the term _Adam _refers, in twenty-one cases out of twenty-five,' to humanity. Here it is of interest to note that though the term _Adam _mostly does not refer to a particular human being, it does refer to human beings in a particular way.
> 
> ...  Not only does the Qur'an make it clear that than and woman stand _absolutely equal_ in the sight of God, but also that they are "members" and "protectors" of each other. In other words, the Qur'an does not create a hierarchy in which men are placed above women (as they are by many formulators of the Christian tradition), nor does it pit men against women in an adversary relationship. They are created as equal creatures of a universal, just, and merciful God whose pleasure it is that they live in harmony and in righteousness— together.
> 
> ...  While Muslims through the centuries have interpreted SurahAn-Nisa':34 as giving them _unequivocal mastery over women, a linguistically and philosophically/theologically accurate interpretation 9f this passage would lead to radically different conclusions. In simple words what this passage is saying is that since only women can bear children (which is not to say either that all women should bear children or that women's sole function is _to_ bear children) — a function whose importance in the survival of any community cannot be questioned—they should not have the additional obligation of being breadwinners while they perform this function. Thus during the period of a woman's childbearing, the function of breadwinning must be performed by men (not just husbands) in the Muslim ummah. Reflection on this Queanic passage shows that the division of functions mandated here is designed to ensure justice in the community as a whole. <<
> ---- _The Islamic Tradition: Sources and Interpretation_, subsection of "Muslim Women and Post-Patriarchl Islam" by Riffat Hassan
> ​
> Sorry Riffat Hassan is not a bloggist sitting on her ass in Florida running out monster stories for the gullible who believe everything they read on the internets.  She's an internationally acclaimed theologian, Qur'an scholar and teacher born in Pakistan who's been doing this since the 1960s and currently a Professor of Religious Studies.  And she's got a lot more than I've excerpted here.
> 
> Those are called "qualifications".
Click to expand...


That is called apology. Where are the verses that say women re not equal? She cannot say this without debunking a shitload of verses that say women are inferior and much like domestic animals.

So it qualifies for nothing but an unfounded opinion proven by nothing but that Islam can be interpreted to fit your needs. It does not work that way. The Koran is to be taken literally. It says so in the Sura of the Cow. Anyone changing one thing will suffer an eternity of torment.

So you have 0 qualifications. The Koran completed Islam and, again, after thoughts are prohibited.



> "And it is for the women to act as they (the husbands) act by them, in all fairness; *but the men are a step above them.*"[7] (Q. 2:228) Rodwell "Men have authority over women because Allah has made the one superior to the other."(Q. 4:34) Dawood.





> 1. WOMEN ARE DEFICIENT IN INTELLIGENCE AND RELIGION
> 
> The intellectual and religious deficiencies of women are stated in the following Hadith found in Sahih al-Bukhari which is considered by Muslim scholars to be "The most authentic book after the Book of Allah (ie. the Qur'an)":[13]
> 
> 
> 
> "Allah's Apostle once said to a group of women : 'I have not seen any one more deficient in intelligence and religion than you. A cautious, sensible man could be led astray by some of you.' The women asked: 'O Allah's Apostle, what is deficient in our intelligence and religion?' He said: 'Is not the evidence of two women equal to the witness of one man?' They replied in the affirmative. He said: 'This is the deficiency of your intelligence' ... 'Isn't it true that a woman can neither pray nor fast during her menses?' The women replied in the affirmative. He said: 'This is the deficiency in your religion.'"[14]



These are from Islamic literature, they qualify.
Women In Islam


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo doesn't want an honest  conversation or discussion about 'islam' or muslims .    He just wants to make statements about 'islam' to  further islamic approved propaganda about the murderous Religion of Peace .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's what post 4 did.  We're still waiting for him to put some meat on those bones.  Three days later.
> 
> We sit, and we wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now me, I don't make assertions unless I already know I can back 'em up.  You can kinda see why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (88:219) - _"Never will succeed such a nation as makes a woman their ruler." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (48:826) - Women have a deficiency of intelligence, meaning that their decisions will not be comparable to a man's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like more of Islams opinion on women?
> Islam and a Woman's Place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cornered to substantiate his claim about Mohammed he quotes not Mohammed, not the Qur'an but bails out with ----
> --- TROP.
> 
> Hey, why not get an assessment of the prospects of the  Boston Red Sox from a Wankees fan while you're at it.  Why not endeavor to learn what the Jewish faith is about from Adoilf Hitler.  What a maroon.
> 
> Nothing like a credible source huh.  What's that?  You have no clue what "credible source" means?  Yeah you just demonstrated that.
> 
> Wanna see one?  Roll tape.
> 
> >>  The ordinary Muslim believes, as seriously as the ordinary Jew or Christian, that Adam was God's primary creation and that Eve was made from Adam's rib. While this myth has obvious rootage in the Yahwist's account of creation in Genesis 2:18-24,* it has no basis whatever in the Qur'an*, which in the context of human creation speaks always in completely egalitarian terms.  In none of the thirty or so passages that describe the creation of humanity (designated by generic terms such as a_n-nas, al-insan, _and _bashar_) by God in a variety of ways is there any statement that could be interpreted as  asserting or suggesting that man was created prior to woman or that woman was created from man. In fact, there are some passages that could from a purely grammatical/linguistic point of view—be interpreted as stating that the first creation
> (_nafs in wahidatin_) was feminine not masculine.
> 
> The Qur'an notwithstanding, Muslims believe that _Hawwa_' (the Hebrew/Arabic counterpart of Eve), who incidentally is never mentioned in the Qur'an, was created from the "crooked" rib of Adam, who is believed 45 to be the first human being created by God. Here it needs to be mentioned that the term _Adam _is not an Arabic term but a Hebrew one meaning "of the soil" (from _adarnah_, "the soil"). The Hebrew term Adam functions generally as a collective noun referring to the human (species) rather than to a male human being. 4   In the Qur'an also the term _Adam _refers, in twenty-one cases out of twenty-five,' to humanity. Here it is of interest to note that though the term _Adam _mostly does not refer to a particular human being, it does refer to human beings in a particular way.
> 
> ...  Not only does the Qur'an make it clear that than and woman stand _absolutely equal_ in the sight of God, but also that they are "members" and "protectors" of each other. In other words, the Qur'an does not create a hierarchy in which men are placed above women (as they are by many formulators of the Christian tradition), nor does it pit men against women in an adversary relationship. They are created as equal creatures of a universal, just, and merciful God whose pleasure it is that they live in harmony and in righteousness— together.
> 
> ...  While Muslims through the centuries have interpreted SurahAn-Nisa':34 as giving them _unequivocal mastery over women, a linguistically and philosophically/theologically accurate interpretation 9f this passage would lead to radically different conclusions. In simple words what this passage is saying is that since only women can bear children (which is not to say either that all women should bear children or that women's sole function is _to_ bear children) — a function whose importance in the survival of any community cannot be questioned—they should not have the additional obligation of being breadwinners while they perform this function. Thus during the period of a woman's childbearing, the function of breadwinning must be performed by men (not just husbands) in the Muslim ummah. Reflection on this Queanic passage shows that the division of functions mandated here is designed to ensure justice in the community as a whole. <<
> ---- _The Islamic Tradition: Sources and Interpretation_, subsection of "Muslim Women and Post-Patriarchl Islam" by Riffat Hassan
> ​
> Sorry Riffat Hassan is not a bloggist sitting on her ass in Florida running out monster stories for the gullible who believe everything they read on the internets.  She's an internationally acclaimed theologian, Qur'an scholar and teacher born in Pakistan who's been doing this since the 1960s and currently a Professor of Religious Studies.  And she's got a lot more than I've excerpted here.
> 
> Those are called "qualifications".
Click to expand...


Notice above how Hassan's final (quoted) paragraph, in concert with the first one, effectively destroys the premise of "God" as a male.  Which as we should know but often don't --- is impossible.


----------



## pismoe

well , we know that muslims did the 'san bernadino , orlando pulse . ariana grande , charlie hebdo , trade tower attacks , belgium attacks , the killing of Fahrkunda , the throwing of homosexuals off tall buildings and many many other murders and attacks .    Plus more muslim murders happen everyday , see the news Pogo .


----------



## Pogo

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo doesn't want an honest  conversation or discussion about 'islam' or muslims .    He just wants to make statements about 'islam' to  further islamic approved propaganda about the murderous Religion of Peace .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's what post 4 did.  We're still waiting for him to put some meat on those bones.  Three days later.
> 
> We sit, and we wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now me, I don't make assertions unless I already know I can back 'em up.  You can kinda see why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (88:219) - _"Never will succeed such a nation as makes a woman their ruler." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (48:826) - Women have a deficiency of intelligence, meaning that their decisions will not be comparable to a man's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like more of Islams opinion on women?
> Islam and a Woman's Place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cornered to substantiate his claim about Mohammed he quotes not Mohammed, not the Qur'an but bails out with ----
> --- TROP.
> 
> Hey, why not get an assessment of the prospects of the  Boston Red Sox from a Wankees fan while you're at it.  Why not endeavor to learn what the Jewish faith is about from Adoilf Hitler.  What a maroon.
> 
> Nothing like a credible source huh.  What's that?  You have no clue what "credible source" means?  Yeah you just demonstrated that.
> 
> Wanna see one?  Roll tape.
> 
> >>  The ordinary Muslim believes, as seriously as the ordinary Jew or Christian, that Adam was God's primary creation and that Eve was made from Adam's rib. While this myth has obvious rootage in the Yahwist's account of creation in Genesis 2:18-24,* it has no basis whatever in the Qur'an*, which in the context of human creation speaks always in completely egalitarian terms.  In none of the thirty or so passages that describe the creation of humanity (designated by generic terms such as a_n-nas, al-insan, _and _bashar_) by God in a variety of ways is there any statement that could be interpreted as  asserting or suggesting that man was created prior to woman or that woman was created from man. In fact, there are some passages that could from a purely grammatical/linguistic point of view—be interpreted as stating that the first creation
> (_nafs in wahidatin_) was feminine not masculine.
> 
> The Qur'an notwithstanding, Muslims believe that _Hawwa_' (the Hebrew/Arabic counterpart of Eve), who incidentally is never mentioned in the Qur'an, was created from the "crooked" rib of Adam, who is believed 45 to be the first human being created by God. Here it needs to be mentioned that the term _Adam _is not an Arabic term but a Hebrew one meaning "of the soil" (from _adarnah_, "the soil"). The Hebrew term Adam functions generally as a collective noun referring to the human (species) rather than to a male human being. 4   In the Qur'an also the term _Adam _refers, in twenty-one cases out of twenty-five,' to humanity. Here it is of interest to note that though the term _Adam _mostly does not refer to a particular human being, it does refer to human beings in a particular way.
> 
> ...  Not only does the Qur'an make it clear that than and woman stand _absolutely equal_ in the sight of God, but also that they are "members" and "protectors" of each other. In other words, the Qur'an does not create a hierarchy in which men are placed above women (as they are by many formulators of the Christian tradition), nor does it pit men against women in an adversary relationship. They are created as equal creatures of a universal, just, and merciful God whose pleasure it is that they live in harmony and in righteousness— together.
> 
> ...  While Muslims through the centuries have interpreted SurahAn-Nisa':34 as giving them _unequivocal mastery over women, a linguistically and philosophically/theologically accurate interpretation 9f this passage would lead to radically different conclusions. In simple words what this passage is saying is that since only women can bear children (which is not to say either that all women should bear children or that women's sole function is _to_ bear children) — a function whose importance in the survival of any community cannot be questioned—they should not have the additional obligation of being breadwinners while they perform this function. Thus during the period of a woman's childbearing, the function of breadwinning must be performed by men (not just husbands) in the Muslim ummah. Reflection on this Queanic passage shows that the division of functions mandated here is designed to ensure justice in the community as a whole. <<
> ---- _The Islamic Tradition: Sources and Interpretation_, subsection of "Muslim Women and Post-Patriarchl Islam" by Riffat Hassan
> ​
> Sorry Riffat Hassan is not a bloggist sitting on her ass in Florida running out monster stories for the gullible who believe everything they read on the internets.  She's an internationally acclaimed theologian, Qur'an scholar and teacher born in Pakistan who's been doing this since the 1960s and currently a Professor of Religious Studies.  And she's got a lot more than I've excerpted here.
> 
> Those are called "qualifications".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is called apology. Where are the verses that say women re not equal? She cannot say this without debunking a shitload of verses that say women are inferior and much like domestic animals.
> 
> So it qualifies for nothing but an unfounded opinion proven by nothing.but that Islam can be interpreted to fit your needs. It does not work that way. The Koran is to be taken literally. It says so in the Sura of the Cow. Anyone changing one thing will suffer an eternity of torment.
> 
> So you have 0 qualifications. The Koran completed Islam and, again, after thoughts are prohibited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And it is for the women to act as they (the husbands) act by them, in all fairness; *but the men are a step above them.*"[7] (Q. 2:228) Rodwell "Men have authority over women because Allah has made the one superior to the other."(Q. 4:34) Dawood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. WOMEN ARE DEFICIENT IN INTELLIGENCE AND RELIGION
> 
> The intellectual and religious deficiencies of women are stated in the following Hadith found in Sahih al-Bukhari which is considered by Muslim scholars to be "The most authentic book after the Book of Allah (ie. the Qur'an)":[13]
> 
> 
> 
> "Allah's Apostle once said to a group of women : 'I have not seen any one more deficient in intelligence and religion than you. A cautious, sensible man could be led astray by some of you.' The women asked: 'O Allah's Apostle, what is deficient in our intelligence and religion?' He said: 'Is not the evidence of two women equal to the witness of one man?' They replied in the affirmative. He said: 'This is the deficiency of your intelligence' ... 'Isn't it true that a woman can neither pray nor fast during her menses?' The women replied in the affirmative. He said: 'This is the deficiency in your religion.'"[14]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are from Islamic literature, they qualify.
> Women In Islam
Click to expand...


First of all what in the wide world of blue fuck is the "Sura of the Cow"?

Hassan is an established and heralded Quranic scholar.  Her analyses come *directly from* the Qur'an. 

Hadiths are not Qur'an -- they are, to quote your own term, "nothing but unqualified opinion" ABOUT the Qur'an.  And they cannot be accepted where they _contradict _the Qur'an, as Dr Hassan readily points out, so you're flailing here in desperation.

You're also failing, having asserted waaaaaaaay back in post 4 a statement to Mohammed that you STILL can't back up.


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> well , we know that muslims did the 'san bernadino , orlando pulse . ariana grande , charlie hebdo , trade tower attacks , belgium attacks , the killing of Fahrkunda , the throwing of homosexuals off tall buildings and many many other murders and attacks .    Plus more muslim murders happen everyday , see the news Pogo .



Yeah yeah we all know what Composition Fallacy is.  We see it here every day.  

Doesn't make it any less a fallacy.  All it does is underscore that it IS one.  

I can sit here and explain what a Composition Fallacy is --- you can sit there and demonstrate it in action.  What a team.


----------



## Lastamender

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo doesn't want an honest  conversation or discussion about 'islam' or muslims .    He just wants to make statements about 'islam' to  further islamic approved propaganda about the murderous Religion of Peace .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's what post 4 did.  We're still waiting for him to put some meat on those bones.  Three days later.
> 
> We sit, and we wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now me, I don't make assertions unless I already know I can back 'em up.  You can kinda see why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (88:219) - _"Never will succeed such a nation as makes a woman their ruler." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (48:826) - Women have a deficiency of intelligence, meaning that their decisions will not be comparable to a man's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like more of Islams opinion on women?
> Islam and a Woman's Place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cornered to substantiate his claim about Mohammed he quotes not Mohammed, not the Qur'an but bails out with ----
> --- TROP.
> 
> Hey, why not get an assessment of the prospects of the  Boston Red Sox from a Wankees fan while you're at it.  Why not endeavor to learn what the Jewish faith is about from Adoilf Hitler.  What a maroon.
> 
> Nothing like a credible source huh.  What's that?  You have no clue what "credible source" means?  Yeah you just demonstrated that.
> 
> Wanna see one?  Roll tape.
> 
> >>  The ordinary Muslim believes, as seriously as the ordinary Jew or Christian, that Adam was God's primary creation and that Eve was made from Adam's rib. While this myth has obvious rootage in the Yahwist's account of creation in Genesis 2:18-24,* it has no basis whatever in the Qur'an*, which in the context of human creation speaks always in completely egalitarian terms.  In none of the thirty or so passages that describe the creation of humanity (designated by generic terms such as a_n-nas, al-insan, _and _bashar_) by God in a variety of ways is there any statement that could be interpreted as  asserting or suggesting that man was created prior to woman or that woman was created from man. In fact, there are some passages that could from a purely grammatical/linguistic point of view—be interpreted as stating that the first creation
> (_nafs in wahidatin_) was feminine not masculine.
> 
> The Qur'an notwithstanding, Muslims believe that _Hawwa_' (the Hebrew/Arabic counterpart of Eve), who incidentally is never mentioned in the Qur'an, was created from the "crooked" rib of Adam, who is believed 45 to be the first human being created by God. Here it needs to be mentioned that the term _Adam _is not an Arabic term but a Hebrew one meaning "of the soil" (from _adarnah_, "the soil"). The Hebrew term Adam functions generally as a collective noun referring to the human (species) rather than to a male human being. 4   In the Qur'an also the term _Adam _refers, in twenty-one cases out of twenty-five,' to humanity. Here it is of interest to note that though the term _Adam _mostly does not refer to a particular human being, it does refer to human beings in a particular way.
> 
> ...  Not only does the Qur'an make it clear that than and woman stand _absolutely equal_ in the sight of God, but also that they are "members" and "protectors" of each other. In other words, the Qur'an does not create a hierarchy in which men are placed above women (as they are by many formulators of the Christian tradition), nor does it pit men against women in an adversary relationship. They are created as equal creatures of a universal, just, and merciful God whose pleasure it is that they live in harmony and in righteousness— together.
> 
> ...  While Muslims through the centuries have interpreted SurahAn-Nisa':34 as giving them _unequivocal mastery over women, a linguistically and philosophically/theologically accurate interpretation 9f this passage would lead to radically different conclusions. In simple words what this passage is saying is that since only women can bear children (which is not to say either that all women should bear children or that women's sole function is _to_ bear children) — a function whose importance in the survival of any community cannot be questioned—they should not have the additional obligation of being breadwinners while they perform this function. Thus during the period of a woman's childbearing, the function of breadwinning must be performed by men (not just husbands) in the Muslim ummah. Reflection on this Queanic passage shows that the division of functions mandated here is designed to ensure justice in the community as a whole. <<
> ---- _The Islamic Tradition: Sources and Interpretation_, subsection of "Muslim Women and Post-Patriarchl Islam" by Riffat Hassan
> ​
> Sorry Riffat Hassan is not a bloggist sitting on her ass in Florida running out monster stories for the gullible who believe everything they read on the internets.  She's an internationally acclaimed theologian, Qur'an scholar and teacher born in Pakistan who's been doing this since the 1960s and currently a Professor of Religious Studies.  And she's got a lot more than I've excerpted here.
> 
> Those are called "qualifications".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is called apology. Where are the verses that say women re not equal? She cannot say this without debunking a shitload of verses that say women are inferior and much like domestic animals.
> 
> So it qualifies for nothing but an unfounded opinion proven by nothing.but that Islam can be interpreted to fit your needs. It does not work that way. The Koran is to be taken literally. It says so in the Sura of the Cow. Anyone changing one thing will suffer an eternity of torment.
> 
> So you have 0 qualifications. The Koran completed Islam and, again, after thoughts are prohibited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And it is for the women to act as they (the husbands) act by them, in all fairness; *but the men are a step above them.*"[7] (Q. 2:228) Rodwell "Men have authority over women because Allah has made the one superior to the other."(Q. 4:34) Dawood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. WOMEN ARE DEFICIENT IN INTELLIGENCE AND RELIGION
> 
> The intellectual and religious deficiencies of women are stated in the following Hadith found in Sahih al-Bukhari which is considered by Muslim scholars to be "The most authentic book after the Book of Allah (ie. the Qur'an)":[13]
> 
> 
> 
> "Allah's Apostle once said to a group of women : 'I have not seen any one more deficient in intelligence and religion than you. A cautious, sensible man could be led astray by some of you.' The women asked: 'O Allah's Apostle, what is deficient in our intelligence and religion?' He said: 'Is not the evidence of two women equal to the witness of one man?' They replied in the affirmative. He said: 'This is the deficiency of your intelligence' ... 'Isn't it true that a woman can neither pray nor fast during her menses?' The women replied in the affirmative. He said: 'This is the deficiency in your religion.'"[14]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are from Islamic literature, they qualify.
> Women In Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all what in the wide world of blue fuck is the "Sura of the Cow"?
> 
> Hassan is an established and heralded Quranic scholar.  Her analyses come *directly from* the Qur'an.
> 
> Hadiths are not Qur'an -- they are, to quote your own term, "nothing but unqualified opinion" ABOUT the Qur'an.  And they cannot be accepted where they _contradict _the Qur'an, as Dr Hassan readily points out, so you're flailing here in desperation.
> 
> You're also failing, having asserted waaaaaaaay back in post 4 a statement to Mohammed that you STILL can't back up.
Click to expand...


I showed you the proof, and just showed you more. Your replies show you have no idea what you are talking about.
Do some research you lazy fuck.


----------



## pismoe

plus we see muslims murdering in Europe or their homelands and a bit in the USA just about everyday Pogo .   Plus their history of invasion going back 1300 , 1400 hundred years .   Plus see our American fight with muslims in the early days of America where muslims thought they had the allah given 'right' to piracy and to make slaves of all non muslim peoples .   muslim murder , mayhem is easy to see today and all through history since invention of islam in ABOUT 650 / 700 AD if a person has eyes and ears and can read  Pogo .


----------



## Lastamender

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo doesn't want an honest  conversation or discussion about 'islam' or muslims .    He just wants to make statements about 'islam' to  further islamic approved propaganda about the murderous Religion of Peace .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's what post 4 did.  We're still waiting for him to put some meat on those bones.  Three days later.
> 
> We sit, and we wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now me, I don't make assertions unless I already know I can back 'em up.  You can kinda see why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (88:219) - _"Never will succeed such a nation as makes a woman their ruler." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (48:826) - Women have a deficiency of intelligence, meaning that their decisions will not be comparable to a man's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like more of Islams opinion on women?
> Islam and a Woman's Place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cornered to substantiate his claim about Mohammed he quotes not Mohammed, not the Qur'an but bails out with ----
> --- TROP.
> 
> Hey, why not get an assessment of the prospects of the  Boston Red Sox from a Wankees fan while you're at it.  Why not endeavor to learn what the Jewish faith is about from Adoilf Hitler.  What a maroon.
> 
> Nothing like a credible source huh.  What's that?  You have no clue what "credible source" means?  Yeah you just demonstrated that.
> 
> Wanna see one?  Roll tape.
> 
> >>  The ordinary Muslim believes, as seriously as the ordinary Jew or Christian, that Adam was God's primary creation and that Eve was made from Adam's rib. While this myth has obvious rootage in the Yahwist's account of creation in Genesis 2:18-24,* it has no basis whatever in the Qur'an*, which in the context of human creation speaks always in completely egalitarian terms.  In none of the thirty or so passages that describe the creation of humanity (designated by generic terms such as a_n-nas, al-insan, _and _bashar_) by God in a variety of ways is there any statement that could be interpreted as  asserting or suggesting that man was created prior to woman or that woman was created from man. In fact, there are some passages that could from a purely grammatical/linguistic point of view—be interpreted as stating that the first creation
> (_nafs in wahidatin_) was feminine not masculine.
> 
> The Qur'an notwithstanding, Muslims believe that _Hawwa_' (the Hebrew/Arabic counterpart of Eve), who incidentally is never mentioned in the Qur'an, was created from the "crooked" rib of Adam, who is believed 45 to be the first human being created by God. Here it needs to be mentioned that the term _Adam _is not an Arabic term but a Hebrew one meaning "of the soil" (from _adarnah_, "the soil"). The Hebrew term Adam functions generally as a collective noun referring to the human (species) rather than to a male human being. 4   In the Qur'an also the term _Adam _refers, in twenty-one cases out of twenty-five,' to humanity. Here it is of interest to note that though the term _Adam _mostly does not refer to a particular human being, it does refer to human beings in a particular way.
> 
> ...  Not only does the Qur'an make it clear that than and woman stand _absolutely equal_ in the sight of God, but also that they are "members" and "protectors" of each other. In other words, the Qur'an does not create a hierarchy in which men are placed above women (as they are by many formulators of the Christian tradition), nor does it pit men against women in an adversary relationship. They are created as equal creatures of a universal, just, and merciful God whose pleasure it is that they live in harmony and in righteousness— together.
> 
> ...  While Muslims through the centuries have interpreted SurahAn-Nisa':34 as giving them _unequivocal mastery over women, a linguistically and philosophically/theologically accurate interpretation 9f this passage would lead to radically different conclusions. In simple words what this passage is saying is that since only women can bear children (which is not to say either that all women should bear children or that women's sole function is _to_ bear children) — a function whose importance in the survival of any community cannot be questioned—they should not have the additional obligation of being breadwinners while they perform this function. Thus during the period of a woman's childbearing, the function of breadwinning must be performed by men (not just husbands) in the Muslim ummah. Reflection on this Queanic passage shows that the division of functions mandated here is designed to ensure justice in the community as a whole. <<
> ---- _The Islamic Tradition: Sources and Interpretation_, subsection of "Muslim Women and Post-Patriarchl Islam" by Riffat Hassan
> ​
> Sorry Riffat Hassan is not a bloggist sitting on her ass in Florida running out monster stories for the gullible who believe everything they read on the internets.  She's an internationally acclaimed theologian, Qur'an scholar and teacher born in Pakistan who's been doing this since the 1960s and currently a Professor of Religious Studies.  And she's got a lot more than I've excerpted here.
> 
> Those are called "qualifications".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice above how Hassan's final (quoted) paragraph, in concert with the first one, effectively destroys the premise of "God" as a male.  Which as we should know but often don't --- is impossible.
Click to expand...


And backs that opinion with nothing but opinion.


> It is not the creation nor us who call Allah He or Him but rather it is Allah who calls Himself He just like Allah says, *[He is Allah , other than whom there is no deity, Knower of the unseen and the witnessed. He is the Entirely Merciful, the Especially Merciful]* [ 59 v22 ] and also says, *[He is Allah , other than whom there is no deity, the Sovereign, the Pure, the Perfection, the Bestower of Faith, the Overseer, the Exalted in Might, the Compeller, the Superior. Exalted is Allah above whatever they associate with Him]* also says, [ 59 v23 ] *[He is Allah , the Creator, the Inventor, the Fashioner; to Him belong the best names. Whatever is in the heavens and earth is exalting Him. And He is the Exalted in Might, the Wise]* [ 59 v24 ]



There is the answer, she is lying, you dumbass.


> In conclusion it is obligatory upon us to use the words He or Him or His when describing Allah and His attributes. Allah knows best.


Why is Allah referred to as Him or He? | Islam.com - The Islamic community news, discussion, and Question & Answer forum


----------



## Pogo

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's what post 4 did.  We're still waiting for him to put some meat on those bones.  Three days later.
> 
> We sit, and we wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now me, I don't make assertions unless I already know I can back 'em up.  You can kinda see why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (88:219) - _"Never will succeed such a nation as makes a woman their ruler." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (48:826) - Women have a deficiency of intelligence, meaning that their decisions will not be comparable to a man's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like more of Islams opinion on women?
> Islam and a Woman's Place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cornered to substantiate his claim about Mohammed he quotes not Mohammed, not the Qur'an but bails out with ----
> --- TROP.
> 
> Hey, why not get an assessment of the prospects of the  Boston Red Sox from a Wankees fan while you're at it.  Why not endeavor to learn what the Jewish faith is about from Adoilf Hitler.  What a maroon.
> 
> Nothing like a credible source huh.  What's that?  You have no clue what "credible source" means?  Yeah you just demonstrated that.
> 
> Wanna see one?  Roll tape.
> 
> >>  The ordinary Muslim believes, as seriously as the ordinary Jew or Christian, that Adam was God's primary creation and that Eve was made from Adam's rib. While this myth has obvious rootage in the Yahwist's account of creation in Genesis 2:18-24,* it has no basis whatever in the Qur'an*, which in the context of human creation speaks always in completely egalitarian terms.  In none of the thirty or so passages that describe the creation of humanity (designated by generic terms such as a_n-nas, al-insan, _and _bashar_) by God in a variety of ways is there any statement that could be interpreted as  asserting or suggesting that man was created prior to woman or that woman was created from man. In fact, there are some passages that could from a purely grammatical/linguistic point of view—be interpreted as stating that the first creation
> (_nafs in wahidatin_) was feminine not masculine.
> 
> The Qur'an notwithstanding, Muslims believe that _Hawwa_' (the Hebrew/Arabic counterpart of Eve), who incidentally is never mentioned in the Qur'an, was created from the "crooked" rib of Adam, who is believed 45 to be the first human being created by God. Here it needs to be mentioned that the term _Adam _is not an Arabic term but a Hebrew one meaning "of the soil" (from _adarnah_, "the soil"). The Hebrew term Adam functions generally as a collective noun referring to the human (species) rather than to a male human being. 4   In the Qur'an also the term _Adam _refers, in twenty-one cases out of twenty-five,' to humanity. Here it is of interest to note that though the term _Adam _mostly does not refer to a particular human being, it does refer to human beings in a particular way.
> 
> ...  Not only does the Qur'an make it clear that than and woman stand _absolutely equal_ in the sight of God, but also that they are "members" and "protectors" of each other. In other words, the Qur'an does not create a hierarchy in which men are placed above women (as they are by many formulators of the Christian tradition), nor does it pit men against women in an adversary relationship. They are created as equal creatures of a universal, just, and merciful God whose pleasure it is that they live in harmony and in righteousness— together.
> 
> ...  While Muslims through the centuries have interpreted SurahAn-Nisa':34 as giving them _unequivocal mastery over women, a linguistically and philosophically/theologically accurate interpretation 9f this passage would lead to radically different conclusions. In simple words what this passage is saying is that since only women can bear children (which is not to say either that all women should bear children or that women's sole function is _to_ bear children) — a function whose importance in the survival of any community cannot be questioned—they should not have the additional obligation of being breadwinners while they perform this function. Thus during the period of a woman's childbearing, the function of breadwinning must be performed by men (not just husbands) in the Muslim ummah. Reflection on this Queanic passage shows that the division of functions mandated here is designed to ensure justice in the community as a whole. <<
> ---- _The Islamic Tradition: Sources and Interpretation_, subsection of "Muslim Women and Post-Patriarchl Islam" by Riffat Hassan
> ​
> Sorry Riffat Hassan is not a bloggist sitting on her ass in Florida running out monster stories for the gullible who believe everything they read on the internets.  She's an internationally acclaimed theologian, Qur'an scholar and teacher born in Pakistan who's been doing this since the 1960s and currently a Professor of Religious Studies.  And she's got a lot more than I've excerpted here.
> 
> Those are called "qualifications".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is called apology. Where are the verses that say women re not equal? She cannot say this without debunking a shitload of verses that say women are inferior and much like domestic animals.
> 
> So it qualifies for nothing but an unfounded opinion proven by nothing.but that Islam can be interpreted to fit your needs. It does not work that way. The Koran is to be taken literally. It says so in the Sura of the Cow. Anyone changing one thing will suffer an eternity of torment.
> 
> So you have 0 qualifications. The Koran completed Islam and, again, after thoughts are prohibited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And it is for the women to act as they (the husbands) act by them, in all fairness; *but the men are a step above them.*"[7] (Q. 2:228) Rodwell "Men have authority over women because Allah has made the one superior to the other."(Q. 4:34) Dawood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. WOMEN ARE DEFICIENT IN INTELLIGENCE AND RELIGION
> 
> The intellectual and religious deficiencies of women are stated in the following Hadith found in Sahih al-Bukhari which is considered by Muslim scholars to be "The most authentic book after the Book of Allah (ie. the Qur'an)":[13]
> 
> 
> 
> "Allah's Apostle once said to a group of women : 'I have not seen any one more deficient in intelligence and religion than you. A cautious, sensible man could be led astray by some of you.' The women asked: 'O Allah's Apostle, what is deficient in our intelligence and religion?' He said: 'Is not the evidence of two women equal to the witness of one man?' They replied in the affirmative. He said: 'This is the deficiency of your intelligence' ... 'Isn't it true that a woman can neither pray nor fast during her menses?' The women replied in the affirmative. He said: 'This is the deficiency in your religion.'"[14]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are from Islamic literature, they qualify.
> Women In Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all what in the wide world of blue fuck is the "Sura of the Cow"?
> 
> Hassan is an established and heralded Quranic scholar.  Her analyses come *directly from* the Qur'an.
> 
> Hadiths are not Qur'an -- they are, to quote your own term, "nothing but unqualified opinion" ABOUT the Qur'an.  And they cannot be accepted where they _contradict _the Qur'an, as Dr Hassan readily points out, so you're flailing here in desperation.
> 
> You're also failing, having asserted waaaaaaaay back in post 4 a statement to Mohammed that you STILL can't back up.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I showed you the proof, and just showed you more. Your replies show you have no idea what you are talking about.
> Do some research you lazy fuck.
Click to expand...


"Research" 

I gave you two sources who are professors, authors and widely-acclaimed academics accomplished in theology, comparative and international politics, hermeneutics and philosophy who have a combined over 75 years of study, writing, lecturing and teaching.  Your "research" amounted to a self-described blogger and "Shillman Journalism fellow" (how true) who isn't even a Muslim, let alone ever picked up any qualifications.

Yeah, you tell me all about "research", Sparkles.  

Because when I want my plumbing fixed I look for somebody who's never worked with pipes but knows he doesn't like them.


----------



## Lastamender

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like more of Islams opinion on women?
> Islam and a Woman's Place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornered to substantiate his claim about Mohammed he quotes not Mohammed, not the Qur'an but bails out with ----
> --- TROP.
> 
> Hey, why not get an assessment of the prospects of the  Boston Red Sox from a Wankees fan while you're at it.  Why not endeavor to learn what the Jewish faith is about from Adoilf Hitler.  What a maroon.
> 
> Nothing like a credible source huh.  What's that?  You have no clue what "credible source" means?  Yeah you just demonstrated that.
> 
> Wanna see one?  Roll tape.
> 
> >>  The ordinary Muslim believes, as seriously as the ordinary Jew or Christian, that Adam was God's primary creation and that Eve was made from Adam's rib. While this myth has obvious rootage in the Yahwist's account of creation in Genesis 2:18-24,* it has no basis whatever in the Qur'an*, which in the context of human creation speaks always in completely egalitarian terms.  In none of the thirty or so passages that describe the creation of humanity (designated by generic terms such as a_n-nas, al-insan, _and _bashar_) by God in a variety of ways is there any statement that could be interpreted as  asserting or suggesting that man was created prior to woman or that woman was created from man. In fact, there are some passages that could from a purely grammatical/linguistic point of view—be interpreted as stating that the first creation
> (_nafs in wahidatin_) was feminine not masculine.
> 
> The Qur'an notwithstanding, Muslims believe that _Hawwa_' (the Hebrew/Arabic counterpart of Eve), who incidentally is never mentioned in the Qur'an, was created from the "crooked" rib of Adam, who is believed 45 to be the first human being created by God. Here it needs to be mentioned that the term _Adam _is not an Arabic term but a Hebrew one meaning "of the soil" (from _adarnah_, "the soil"). The Hebrew term Adam functions generally as a collective noun referring to the human (species) rather than to a male human being. 4   In the Qur'an also the term _Adam _refers, in twenty-one cases out of twenty-five,' to humanity. Here it is of interest to note that though the term _Adam _mostly does not refer to a particular human being, it does refer to human beings in a particular way.
> 
> ...  Not only does the Qur'an make it clear that than and woman stand _absolutely equal_ in the sight of God, but also that they are "members" and "protectors" of each other. In other words, the Qur'an does not create a hierarchy in which men are placed above women (as they are by many formulators of the Christian tradition), nor does it pit men against women in an adversary relationship. They are created as equal creatures of a universal, just, and merciful God whose pleasure it is that they live in harmony and in righteousness— together.
> 
> ...  While Muslims through the centuries have interpreted SurahAn-Nisa':34 as giving them _unequivocal mastery over women, a linguistically and philosophically/theologically accurate interpretation 9f this passage would lead to radically different conclusions. In simple words what this passage is saying is that since only women can bear children (which is not to say either that all women should bear children or that women's sole function is _to_ bear children) — a function whose importance in the survival of any community cannot be questioned—they should not have the additional obligation of being breadwinners while they perform this function. Thus during the period of a woman's childbearing, the function of breadwinning must be performed by men (not just husbands) in the Muslim ummah. Reflection on this Queanic passage shows that the division of functions mandated here is designed to ensure justice in the community as a whole. <<
> ---- _The Islamic Tradition: Sources and Interpretation_, subsection of "Muslim Women and Post-Patriarchl Islam" by Riffat Hassan
> ​
> Sorry Riffat Hassan is not a bloggist sitting on her ass in Florida running out monster stories for the gullible who believe everything they read on the internets.  She's an internationally acclaimed theologian, Qur'an scholar and teacher born in Pakistan who's been doing this since the 1960s and currently a Professor of Religious Studies.  And she's got a lot more than I've excerpted here.
> 
> Those are called "qualifications".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is called apology. Where are the verses that say women re not equal? She cannot say this without debunking a shitload of verses that say women are inferior and much like domestic animals.
> 
> So it qualifies for nothing but an unfounded opinion proven by nothing.but that Islam can be interpreted to fit your needs. It does not work that way. The Koran is to be taken literally. It says so in the Sura of the Cow. Anyone changing one thing will suffer an eternity of torment.
> 
> So you have 0 qualifications. The Koran completed Islam and, again, after thoughts are prohibited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And it is for the women to act as they (the husbands) act by them, in all fairness; *but the men are a step above them.*"[7] (Q. 2:228) Rodwell "Men have authority over women because Allah has made the one superior to the other."(Q. 4:34) Dawood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. WOMEN ARE DEFICIENT IN INTELLIGENCE AND RELIGION
> 
> The intellectual and religious deficiencies of women are stated in the following Hadith found in Sahih al-Bukhari which is considered by Muslim scholars to be "The most authentic book after the Book of Allah (ie. the Qur'an)":[13]
> 
> 
> 
> "Allah's Apostle once said to a group of women : 'I have not seen any one more deficient in intelligence and religion than you. A cautious, sensible man could be led astray by some of you.' The women asked: 'O Allah's Apostle, what is deficient in our intelligence and religion?' He said: 'Is not the evidence of two women equal to the witness of one man?' They replied in the affirmative. He said: 'This is the deficiency of your intelligence' ... 'Isn't it true that a woman can neither pray nor fast during her menses?' The women replied in the affirmative. He said: 'This is the deficiency in your religion.'"[14]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are from Islamic literature, they qualify.
> Women In Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all what in the wide world of blue fuck is the "Sura of the Cow"?
> 
> Hassan is an established and heralded Quranic scholar.  Her analyses come *directly from* the Qur'an.
> 
> Hadiths are not Qur'an -- they are, to quote your own term, "nothing but unqualified opinion" ABOUT the Qur'an.  And they cannot be accepted where they _contradict _the Qur'an, as Dr Hassan readily points out, so you're flailing here in desperation.
> 
> You're also failing, having asserted waaaaaaaay back in post 4 a statement to Mohammed that you STILL can't back up.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I showed you the proof, and just showed you more. Your replies show you have no idea what you are talking about.
> Do some research you lazy fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Research"
> 
> I gave you two sources who are professors, authors and widely-acclaimed academics accomplished in theology, comparative and international politics, hermeneutics and philosophy who have a combined over 75 years of study, writing, lecturing and teaching.  Your "research" amounted to a self-described blogger and "Shillman Journalism fellow" (how true) who has never even bee a Muslim, let alone ever picked up any qualifications.
> 
> Yeah, you tell me all about "research", Sparkles.
Click to expand...


Every thing you have offered has been proven to be bullshit by Islamic literature itself. Something you seem to know 0 about.

If you have not noticed a good part of academics are liars. And nothing out sources the actual literature and what it says.


----------



## Pogo

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo doesn't want an honest  conversation or discussion about 'islam' or muslims .    He just wants to make statements about 'islam' to  further islamic approved propaganda about the murderous Religion of Peace .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's what post 4 did.  We're still waiting for him to put some meat on those bones.  Three days later.
> 
> We sit, and we wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now me, I don't make assertions unless I already know I can back 'em up.  You can kinda see why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (88:219) - _"Never will succeed such a nation as makes a woman their ruler." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (48:826) - Women have a deficiency of intelligence, meaning that their decisions will not be comparable to a man's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like more of Islams opinion on women?
> Islam and a Woman's Place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cornered to substantiate his claim about Mohammed he quotes not Mohammed, not the Qur'an but bails out with ----
> --- TROP.
> 
> Hey, why not get an assessment of the prospects of the  Boston Red Sox from a Wankees fan while you're at it.  Why not endeavor to learn what the Jewish faith is about from Adoilf Hitler.  What a maroon.
> 
> Nothing like a credible source huh.  What's that?  You have no clue what "credible source" means?  Yeah you just demonstrated that.
> 
> Wanna see one?  Roll tape.
> 
> >>  The ordinary Muslim believes, as seriously as the ordinary Jew or Christian, that Adam was God's primary creation and that Eve was made from Adam's rib. While this myth has obvious rootage in the Yahwist's account of creation in Genesis 2:18-24,* it has no basis whatever in the Qur'an*, which in the context of human creation speaks always in completely egalitarian terms.  In none of the thirty or so passages that describe the creation of humanity (designated by generic terms such as a_n-nas, al-insan, _and _bashar_) by God in a variety of ways is there any statement that could be interpreted as  asserting or suggesting that man was created prior to woman or that woman was created from man. In fact, there are some passages that could from a purely grammatical/linguistic point of view—be interpreted as stating that the first creation
> (_nafs in wahidatin_) was feminine not masculine.
> 
> The Qur'an notwithstanding, Muslims believe that _Hawwa_' (the Hebrew/Arabic counterpart of Eve), who incidentally is never mentioned in the Qur'an, was created from the "crooked" rib of Adam, who is believed 45 to be the first human being created by God. Here it needs to be mentioned that the term _Adam _is not an Arabic term but a Hebrew one meaning "of the soil" (from _adarnah_, "the soil"). The Hebrew term Adam functions generally as a collective noun referring to the human (species) rather than to a male human being. 4   In the Qur'an also the term _Adam _refers, in twenty-one cases out of twenty-five,' to humanity. Here it is of interest to note that though the term _Adam _mostly does not refer to a particular human being, it does refer to human beings in a particular way.
> 
> ...  Not only does the Qur'an make it clear that than and woman stand _absolutely equal_ in the sight of God, but also that they are "members" and "protectors" of each other. In other words, the Qur'an does not create a hierarchy in which men are placed above women (as they are by many formulators of the Christian tradition), nor does it pit men against women in an adversary relationship. They are created as equal creatures of a universal, just, and merciful God whose pleasure it is that they live in harmony and in righteousness— together.
> 
> ...  While Muslims through the centuries have interpreted SurahAn-Nisa':34 as giving them _unequivocal mastery over women, a linguistically and philosophically/theologically accurate interpretation 9f this passage would lead to radically different conclusions. In simple words what this passage is saying is that since only women can bear children (which is not to say either that all women should bear children or that women's sole function is _to_ bear children) — a function whose importance in the survival of any community cannot be questioned—they should not have the additional obligation of being breadwinners while they perform this function. Thus during the period of a woman's childbearing, the function of breadwinning must be performed by men (not just husbands) in the Muslim ummah. Reflection on this Queanic passage shows that the division of functions mandated here is designed to ensure justice in the community as a whole. <<
> ---- _The Islamic Tradition: Sources and Interpretation_, subsection of "Muslim Women and Post-Patriarchl Islam" by Riffat Hassan
> ​
> Sorry Riffat Hassan is not a bloggist sitting on her ass in Florida running out monster stories for the gullible who believe everything they read on the internets.  She's an internationally acclaimed theologian, Qur'an scholar and teacher born in Pakistan who's been doing this since the 1960s and currently a Professor of Religious Studies.  And she's got a lot more than I've excerpted here.
> 
> Those are called "qualifications".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice above how Hassan's final (quoted) paragraph, in concert with the first one, effectively destroys the premise of "God" as a male.  Which as we should know but often don't --- is impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And backs that opinion with nothing but opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the creation nor us who call Allah He or Him but rather it is Allah who calls Himself He just like Allah says, *[He is Allah , other than whom there is no deity, Knower of the unseen and the witnessed. He is the Entirely Merciful, the Especially Merciful]* [ 59 v22 ] and also says, *[He is Allah , other than whom there is no deity, the Sovereign, the Pure, the Perfection, the Bestower of Faith, the Overseer, the Exalted in Might, the Compeller, the Superior. Exalted is Allah above whatever they associate with Him]* also says, [ 59 v23 ] *[He is Allah , the Creator, the Inventor, the Fashioner; to Him belong the best names. Whatever is in the heavens and earth is exalting Him. And He is the Exalted in Might, the Wise]* [ 59 v24 ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is the answer, she is lying, you dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> In conclusion it is obligatory upon us to use the words He or Him or His when describing Allah and His attributes. Allah knows best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is Allah referred to as Him or He? | Islam.com - The Islamic community news, discussion, and Question & Answer forum
Click to expand...


Oh that's not Dr. Hassan's opinion --- it's mine.  I actually don't know what her view is on that but she's provided ample basis, even though it's not something I was looking for, just something that occurred to me.

It is impossible for "God" to be both male and solitary.  "Male" is a sexual term.  It cannot exist without a corresponding "female".  And it certainly can't create anything.

Dr. Hassan (say it again -- "Doctor", not "blogger") has cited the part of the Qur'an that describes a non-gendered creation story, in great detail.  And there's a lot more to it in the paper.

(/offtopic)  (sort of)


----------



## Pogo

Lastamender said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cornered to substantiate his claim about Mohammed he quotes not Mohammed, not the Qur'an but bails out with ----
> --- TROP.
> 
> Hey, why not get an assessment of the prospects of the  Boston Red Sox from a Wankees fan while you're at it.  Why not endeavor to learn what the Jewish faith is about from Adoilf Hitler.  What a maroon.
> 
> Nothing like a credible source huh.  What's that?  You have no clue what "credible source" means?  Yeah you just demonstrated that.
> 
> Wanna see one?  Roll tape.
> 
> >>  The ordinary Muslim believes, as seriously as the ordinary Jew or Christian, that Adam was God's primary creation and that Eve was made from Adam's rib. While this myth has obvious rootage in the Yahwist's account of creation in Genesis 2:18-24,* it has no basis whatever in the Qur'an*, which in the context of human creation speaks always in completely egalitarian terms.  In none of the thirty or so passages that describe the creation of humanity (designated by generic terms such as a_n-nas, al-insan, _and _bashar_) by God in a variety of ways is there any statement that could be interpreted as  asserting or suggesting that man was created prior to woman or that woman was created from man. In fact, there are some passages that could from a purely grammatical/linguistic point of view—be interpreted as stating that the first creation
> (_nafs in wahidatin_) was feminine not masculine.
> 
> The Qur'an notwithstanding, Muslims believe that _Hawwa_' (the Hebrew/Arabic counterpart of Eve), who incidentally is never mentioned in the Qur'an, was created from the "crooked" rib of Adam, who is believed 45 to be the first human being created by God. Here it needs to be mentioned that the term _Adam _is not an Arabic term but a Hebrew one meaning "of the soil" (from _adarnah_, "the soil"). The Hebrew term Adam functions generally as a collective noun referring to the human (species) rather than to a male human being. 4   In the Qur'an also the term _Adam _refers, in twenty-one cases out of twenty-five,' to humanity. Here it is of interest to note that though the term _Adam _mostly does not refer to a particular human being, it does refer to human beings in a particular way.
> 
> ...  Not only does the Qur'an make it clear that than and woman stand _absolutely equal_ in the sight of God, but also that they are "members" and "protectors" of each other. In other words, the Qur'an does not create a hierarchy in which men are placed above women (as they are by many formulators of the Christian tradition), nor does it pit men against women in an adversary relationship. They are created as equal creatures of a universal, just, and merciful God whose pleasure it is that they live in harmony and in righteousness— together.
> 
> ...  While Muslims through the centuries have interpreted SurahAn-Nisa':34 as giving them _unequivocal mastery over women, a linguistically and philosophically/theologically accurate interpretation 9f this passage would lead to radically different conclusions. In simple words what this passage is saying is that since only women can bear children (which is not to say either that all women should bear children or that women's sole function is _to_ bear children) — a function whose importance in the survival of any community cannot be questioned—they should not have the additional obligation of being breadwinners while they perform this function. Thus during the period of a woman's childbearing, the function of breadwinning must be performed by men (not just husbands) in the Muslim ummah. Reflection on this Queanic passage shows that the division of functions mandated here is designed to ensure justice in the community as a whole. <<
> ---- _The Islamic Tradition: Sources and Interpretation_, subsection of "Muslim Women and Post-Patriarchl Islam" by Riffat Hassan
> ​
> Sorry Riffat Hassan is not a bloggist sitting on her ass in Florida running out monster stories for the gullible who believe everything they read on the internets.  She's an internationally acclaimed theologian, Qur'an scholar and teacher born in Pakistan who's been doing this since the 1960s and currently a Professor of Religious Studies.  And she's got a lot more than I've excerpted here.
> 
> Those are called "qualifications".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is called apology. Where are the verses that say women re not equal? She cannot say this without debunking a shitload of verses that say women are inferior and much like domestic animals.
> 
> So it qualifies for nothing but an unfounded opinion proven by nothing.but that Islam can be interpreted to fit your needs. It does not work that way. The Koran is to be taken literally. It says so in the Sura of the Cow. Anyone changing one thing will suffer an eternity of torment.
> 
> So you have 0 qualifications. The Koran completed Islam and, again, after thoughts are prohibited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And it is for the women to act as they (the husbands) act by them, in all fairness; *but the men are a step above them.*"[7] (Q. 2:228) Rodwell "Men have authority over women because Allah has made the one superior to the other."(Q. 4:34) Dawood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. WOMEN ARE DEFICIENT IN INTELLIGENCE AND RELIGION
> 
> The intellectual and religious deficiencies of women are stated in the following Hadith found in Sahih al-Bukhari which is considered by Muslim scholars to be "The most authentic book after the Book of Allah (ie. the Qur'an)":[13]
> 
> 
> 
> "Allah's Apostle once said to a group of women : 'I have not seen any one more deficient in intelligence and religion than you. A cautious, sensible man could be led astray by some of you.' The women asked: 'O Allah's Apostle, what is deficient in our intelligence and religion?' He said: 'Is not the evidence of two women equal to the witness of one man?' They replied in the affirmative. He said: 'This is the deficiency of your intelligence' ... 'Isn't it true that a woman can neither pray nor fast during her menses?' The women replied in the affirmative. He said: 'This is the deficiency in your religion.'"[14]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are from Islamic literature, they qualify.
> Women In Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all what in the wide world of blue fuck is the "Sura of the Cow"?
> 
> Hassan is an established and heralded Quranic scholar.  Her analyses come *directly from* the Qur'an.
> 
> Hadiths are not Qur'an -- they are, to quote your own term, "nothing but unqualified opinion" ABOUT the Qur'an.  And they cannot be accepted where they _contradict _the Qur'an, as Dr Hassan readily points out, so you're flailing here in desperation.
> 
> You're also failing, having asserted waaaaaaaay back in post 4 a statement to Mohammed that you STILL can't back up.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I showed you the proof, and just showed you more. Your replies show you have no idea what you are talking about.
> Do some research you lazy fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Research"
> 
> I gave you two sources who are professors, authors and widely-acclaimed academics accomplished in theology, comparative and international politics, hermeneutics and philosophy who have a combined over 75 years of study, writing, lecturing and teaching.  Your "research" amounted to a self-described blogger and "Shillman Journalism fellow" (how true) who has never even bee a Muslim, let alone ever picked up any qualifications.
> 
> Yeah, you tell me all about "research", Sparkles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every thing you have offered has been proven to be bullshit by Islamic literature itself. Something you seem to know 0 about.
Click to expand...


"0", pronounced "zero".

Interesting concept, "zero".  For one thing it describes exactly the amount of basis you've provided for post 4.  
Four days ago.

And yet you can't bring yourself to admit you pulled it out of your ass.


----------



## Lastamender

Pogo said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's what post 4 did.  We're still waiting for him to put some meat on those bones.  Three days later.
> 
> We sit, and we wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now me, I don't make assertions unless I already know I can back 'em up.  You can kinda see why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (88:219) - _"Never will succeed such a nation as makes a woman their ruler." _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahih Bukhari (48:826) - Women have a deficiency of intelligence, meaning that their decisions will not be comparable to a man's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like more of Islams opinion on women?
> Islam and a Woman's Place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cornered to substantiate his claim about Mohammed he quotes not Mohammed, not the Qur'an but bails out with ----
> --- TROP.
> 
> Hey, why not get an assessment of the prospects of the  Boston Red Sox from a Wankees fan while you're at it.  Why not endeavor to learn what the Jewish faith is about from Adoilf Hitler.  What a maroon.
> 
> Nothing like a credible source huh.  What's that?  You have no clue what "credible source" means?  Yeah you just demonstrated that.
> 
> Wanna see one?  Roll tape.
> 
> >>  The ordinary Muslim believes, as seriously as the ordinary Jew or Christian, that Adam was God's primary creation and that Eve was made from Adam's rib. While this myth has obvious rootage in the Yahwist's account of creation in Genesis 2:18-24,* it has no basis whatever in the Qur'an*, which in the context of human creation speaks always in completely egalitarian terms.  In none of the thirty or so passages that describe the creation of humanity (designated by generic terms such as a_n-nas, al-insan, _and _bashar_) by God in a variety of ways is there any statement that could be interpreted as  asserting or suggesting that man was created prior to woman or that woman was created from man. In fact, there are some passages that could from a purely grammatical/linguistic point of view—be interpreted as stating that the first creation
> (_nafs in wahidatin_) was feminine not masculine.
> 
> The Qur'an notwithstanding, Muslims believe that _Hawwa_' (the Hebrew/Arabic counterpart of Eve), who incidentally is never mentioned in the Qur'an, was created from the "crooked" rib of Adam, who is believed 45 to be the first human being created by God. Here it needs to be mentioned that the term _Adam _is not an Arabic term but a Hebrew one meaning "of the soil" (from _adarnah_, "the soil"). The Hebrew term Adam functions generally as a collective noun referring to the human (species) rather than to a male human being. 4   In the Qur'an also the term _Adam _refers, in twenty-one cases out of twenty-five,' to humanity. Here it is of interest to note that though the term _Adam _mostly does not refer to a particular human being, it does refer to human beings in a particular way.
> 
> ...  Not only does the Qur'an make it clear that than and woman stand _absolutely equal_ in the sight of God, but also that they are "members" and "protectors" of each other. In other words, the Qur'an does not create a hierarchy in which men are placed above women (as they are by many formulators of the Christian tradition), nor does it pit men against women in an adversary relationship. They are created as equal creatures of a universal, just, and merciful God whose pleasure it is that they live in harmony and in righteousness— together.
> 
> ...  While Muslims through the centuries have interpreted SurahAn-Nisa':34 as giving them _unequivocal mastery over women, a linguistically and philosophically/theologically accurate interpretation 9f this passage would lead to radically different conclusions. In simple words what this passage is saying is that since only women can bear children (which is not to say either that all women should bear children or that women's sole function is _to_ bear children) — a function whose importance in the survival of any community cannot be questioned—they should not have the additional obligation of being breadwinners while they perform this function. Thus during the period of a woman's childbearing, the function of breadwinning must be performed by men (not just husbands) in the Muslim ummah. Reflection on this Queanic passage shows that the division of functions mandated here is designed to ensure justice in the community as a whole. <<
> ---- _The Islamic Tradition: Sources and Interpretation_, subsection of "Muslim Women and Post-Patriarchl Islam" by Riffat Hassan
> ​
> Sorry Riffat Hassan is not a bloggist sitting on her ass in Florida running out monster stories for the gullible who believe everything they read on the internets.  She's an internationally acclaimed theologian, Qur'an scholar and teacher born in Pakistan who's been doing this since the 1960s and currently a Professor of Religious Studies.  And she's got a lot more than I've excerpted here.
> 
> Those are called "qualifications".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice above how Hassan's final (quoted) paragraph, in concert with the first one, effectively destroys the premise of "God" as a male.  Which as we should know but often don't --- is impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And backs that opinion with nothing but opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the creation nor us who call Allah He or Him but rather it is Allah who calls Himself He just like Allah says, *[He is Allah , other than whom there is no deity, Knower of the unseen and the witnessed. He is the Entirely Merciful, the Especially Merciful]* [ 59 v22 ] and also says, *[He is Allah , other than whom there is no deity, the Sovereign, the Pure, the Perfection, the Bestower of Faith, the Overseer, the Exalted in Might, the Compeller, the Superior. Exalted is Allah above whatever they associate with Him]* also says, [ 59 v23 ] *[He is Allah , the Creator, the Inventor, the Fashioner; to Him belong the best names. Whatever is in the heavens and earth is exalting Him. And He is the Exalted in Might, the Wise]* [ 59 v24 ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is the answer, she is lying, you dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> In conclusion it is obligatory upon us to use the words He or Him or His when describing Allah and His attributes. Allah knows best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is Allah referred to as Him or He? | Islam.com - The Islamic community news, discussion, and Question & Answer forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh that's not Dr. Hassan's opinion --- it's mine.  I actually don't know what her view is on that but she's provided ample basis, even though it's not something I was looking for, just something that occurred to me.
> 
> It is impossible for "God" to be both male and solitary.  "Male" is a sexual term.  It cannot exist without a corresponding "female".  And it certainly can't create anything.
> 
> Dr. Hassan (say it again -- "Doctor", not "blogger") has cited the part of the Qur'an that describes a non-gendered creation story, in great detail.  And there's a lot more to it in the paper.
> 
> (/offtopic)  (sort of)
Click to expand...


She cannot change the literature from Islam I just showed you. That you think she can shows just how little you know. And as far as post 4, I showed you the verse that said women should not be leaders. That covers it imbecile, nothing else is needed.


----------



## irosie91

Riffat Hassan is a jerk (ess)  who stretches sophistry to the point of obscenity------how could anyone feel a need to cast that shit into cyberspace?


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Riffat Hassan is a jerk (ess)  who stretches sophistry to the point of obscenity------how could anyone feel a need to cast that shit into cyberspace?



Hey, she's a theologian, scholar, published author, lecturer and professor, and submits citation  after citation from the original scripts in their original language..  
You?

Kind of easy to waddle in and poison the well with ad hom yet no refutations and no facts.  Kind of pointless too.


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riffat Hassan is a jerk (ess)  who stretches sophistry to the point of obscenity------how could anyone feel a need to cast that shit into cyberspace?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, she's a theologian, scholar, published author, lecturer and professor, and submits citation  after citation from the original scripts in their original language..
> You?
> 
> Kind of easy to waddle in and poison the well with ad hom yet no refutations and no facts.  Kind of pointless too.
Click to expand...


the piece POSTED is  ALL SOPHISTRY------I did not dispute her credentials-----perhaps you should
reread the post.        btw-----"crooked rib"-----I have no idea from whence that idea arose-----and what
does the word    ADAMAH  have to do with the price of eggs in china?      She writes like a person
DESPERATE to justify a tenuous POV.    To what  "fact"   do you refer?


----------

